# my build up



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

heres my frame ,still got to do more but i ran out of metal so next weekend were going to finish weldeing it,so this is it for now :biggrin: please tell me what you think so far  and the last one is a pic of what the skirts going to look like :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

heres the skirt plan


----------



## BayRyder (Aug 20, 2005)

Frame and welding looks good so far. What kind of welder you using? I'm thinking about getting one to do my fenders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt know you had a schwinn frame?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2005, 10:02 PM~4168073
> *I didnt know you had a schwinn frame?
> *


i got two schwinn frames this one and a 26in


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Nov 8 2005, 10:00 PM~4168058
> *Frame and welding looks good so far. What kind of welder you using? I'm thinking about getting one to do my fenders.
> *


i used the kind were you klap the rode on it dont know what it is called?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Make sure you dont paint tose cups for the bearings. It was really cheap to plate the ones on my frame.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2005, 10:05 PM~4168113
> *Make sure you dont paint tose cups for the bearings. It was really cheap to plate the ones on my frame.
> *


yeah ill take them off,thanks for the info,you know you have to have atleast one OG frame :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

mig welder?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 8 2005, 10:11 PM~4168178
> *mig welder?
> *


???????????????????????????i dont think so but i dont know?????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

look in the frist pic that is the ground and the welder part,but i dont know what it is called?


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

thats an arc welder. migs make life 10 times easier. if you can weld like that with arc youd be laughin with a MIG. migs dont use a rod, they have wire running from a reel and via lead to the handpiece and an inert gas bottle (hence Metal Inert Gas)


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2005, 04:15 AM~4168215
> *thats an arc welder. migs make life 10 times easier. if you can weld like that with arc youd be laughin with a MIG. migs dont use a rod, they have wire running from a reel and via lead to the handpiece and an inert gas bottle (hence Metal Inert Gas)
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2005, 10:15 PM~4168215
> *thats an arc welder. migs make life 10 times easier. if you can weld like that with arc youd be laughin with a MIG. migs dont use a rod, they have wire running from a reel and via lead to the handpiece and an inert gas bottle (hence Metal Inert Gas)
> *


my dad has one of those mig welders


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

just got a grinder tonight so i am going to grind it tomorrow ,dont whant to piss off the neigbors :biggrin: and i got some metal now so i can cut out the skirts and other stuff tomorrow.but i should be welding on saterday or sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

pic when done welding


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice frame and the skirts are bad ass


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 9 2005, 07:07 AM~4169805
> *nice frame and the skirts are bad ass
> *


thanks


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

I LOVE SEEING WORK IN PROGRESS.........LOOKIN REAL GOOD SO FAR!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Nov 9 2005, 09:12 AM~4170353
> *I LOVE SEEING WORK IN PROGRESS.........LOOKIN REAL GOOD SO FAR!
> *


ill have some more soon ,and thanks


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

should of made templates smaller at the front


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 9 2005, 02:15 PM~4172838
> *should of made templates smaller at the front
> *


its my frist time next time i will


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

busten out for 06 huh


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 9 2005, 08:54 PM~4175747
> *busten out for 06 huh
> *


yeap :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i grinded it all today,the places that needed it,and i started to cut the skirts out should have pics saterday or sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i cut out the skirts today should be welding tomorrow if everything gos right :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 10 2005, 01:22 PM~4179761
> *looking good... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

got one of the skirts welded on today :biggrin: but the other one we was welding and fucked it up so we throw it away  but we started to make a new one but the tool we was useing broke so it all should be finished tomorrow  pics tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When is your project going to be done homie?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

the welding should be done tomorrow but the bondo and paint?????before next year,it should be ready for the shows :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 11 2005, 10:39 PM~4190658
> *the welding should be done tomorrow but the bondo and paint?????before next year,it should be ready for the shows :biggrin:
> *


Make sure and bring it out to our show next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeap i will, i went this year but i didnt bring my bike ,i was with the HOOD LIFE people last year,but ill be there in 06 too with the bike :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 11 2005, 10:45 PM~4190689
> *yeap i will, i went this year but i didnt bring my bike ,i was with the HOOD LIFE people last year,but ill be there in 06 too with the bike :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i welded the back skirts to day,pics tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

heres the pic of my bike and the skirts,we had to redo one of the skirts today because when we welded it it fucked up :angry: but we made a better one,then the red frame is my freind he got the frame today and he is going to make it a two wheeler,and yeah it is a OG schwinn


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

heres the pics


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i think this one didint popup on my last post but heres my freinds bike


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the skirt seems uneven


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2005, 09:51 PM~4194988
> *the skirt seems uneven
> *


i think it might be but if it is then i will grind it down


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

are u going to put a twisted bar were the seat post was 

because my schwinn broke when i cut the seat post


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

nope,keeping the seat post out its for show


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

just seeing whats up what color will it be


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warpath_@Nov 12 2005, 10:17 PM~4195150
> *just seeing whats up what color will it be
> *


either kandy apple red or kandy tangerenie :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sorry t say but they too comon


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2005, 11:26 PM~4195459
> *sorry t say  but they too comon
> *


so i like those colors


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 13 2005, 01:06 AM~4195632
> *so i like those colors
> *


that's what i'm talking about


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mastodon_@Nov 13 2005, 02:28 AM~4195807
> *that's what i'm talking about
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i only have two more things to weld then me and my brother r going to weld it,o and i have ben doing all the work over my freinds house thats y it only gets worked on over the weekends,and my freind has a frame and a build up topic just look for it,his user name is mathew,i didnt spell it right but you'll find it.


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

mine is looking better and better every day.. but yours is still sick :thumbsup: u need to come over this weekand just u or u should bring bj too.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so whacih one is the desing cus i see 2


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 14 2005, 08:30 PM~4206319
> *so whacih one is the desing cus i see 2
> *


the green one in the frist pic is what hes going with and i gave him a tight ass thing to put where the seat post was is a small bird cage and square twisted bars on boyh sides,matt post a pic off it


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

ehhh billy heres the pic with the bird cage


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

matt make it smaller its not loading on mine


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

my bad my pic fucked up here it is again :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

matt did you already cut it,o and my new welder is hella easer then yours but i need some practice ,i made my tank alot stronger


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

o and get some metal for your bike before friday,and get it thicker then 16 gauge


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

new page :biggrin:


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

alright and are u bringing ur welder????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

no we can use yours


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

no bitch bring urs its easyer plezzz


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 14 2005, 10:35 PM~4207169
> *no bitch bring urs its easyer plezzz
> *


i probitaly will and i thought you were having your dad do yours


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

now that u got a mig welder i dont need him to becuz thats a hella good welder


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

its ok but it is hella easyer and i think iam going to make a custom fender for fun or for mine or your bike


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

yup thats wat i am doin.. it will have the design that all my skirts have


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

o and that ingraver thing is hella hard


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

o ya billy if u come across any handle bars or forks or anything that is square twisted wit a bird cage on it like my seat post let me know


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

www.downlowkustomz.com for those handle bars homeboy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

my brother can get the forks and handle bars but i dont think they have bird cages in them but i think masterlowrider.com has some and if you order eney thing off of there let me knoe i might get something or two.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

matt they have these ones on masterlowrider


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

there cheaper at downlowkustomz.com dumb motha shut yo mouth


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 14 2005, 10:58 PM~4207302
> *there cheaper at downlowkustomz.com dumb motha shut yo mouth
> *


i haven looked at downlowcustoms yet mutha chucka,iam going to look right now


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

matt i found some more stuff on downlowkustomz.comyou might like some of it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i thought the pics would be bigger,my bad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

matt i found some more stuff ,this is from megalowrider.com


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

damn all that shit is sick especialy those pedals and the handle bars


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That seatpost wont work on your schwinn.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep u need a nos seat post that u can buy in master lowrider i got ime there


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so i got a new welder for my birthday,i am getting better at weldeing,i got finished welding a nother thing under the tank now there is only one little thing left to weld but i need a little help , how do you fill in the hole on the crank were i cut the seat post off?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

with a grinder cut the middle and then
cut a chucnk then cut the rest i did not finish cus my grinder broke cheap ones at a flea market


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 15 2005, 06:55 PM~4212988
> *with a grinder cut the middle and then
> cut a chucnk then cut the rest i did not finish cus my grinder broke cheap ones at a flea market
> *


ok thanks


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 15 2005, 07:51 PM~4212967
> *so i got a new welder for my birthday,i am getting better at weldeing,i got finished welding a nother thing under the tank now there is only one little thing left to weld but i need a little help , how do you fill in the hole on the crank were i cut the seat post off?
> *


weld a piece of metal at the top of the inside to cover it then fill it in with bodyfiller


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i just got back from some hard where place i bought a new welding mask and a new grinder and a ingraver and some grinding plates and cutoff plates for the grinder,it was only 59$ :biggrin:  more work on bike tomarrow,and pics soon


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 15 2005, 08:40 PM~4213762
> *weld a piece of metal at the top of the inside to cover it then fill it in with bodyfiller
> *


thats what i was thinking


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

whoa thats cheap for all the stuff you got


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 15 2005, 08:43 PM~4213777
> *whoa thats cheap for all the stuff you got
> *


yeah good deals and its all brand new


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

what brand of grinder was it becuase mine costed 89.00 new


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

chaicogo


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so i just got finishing the welding on the bike now i have to grind alot,just finished the bottom seat post thing still have to grind it but its to late  so tommarow ill grind it,iam ahead of scheduale :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hey matt if i make some kustom shitt tou think your uncle can chrome them for me,o and ill bring that fender over satarday just remind me,o and i am trieng to have jesse desine me a fender :biggrin:


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

4 sure i can get it chromed just remmber u cant have bondo on it!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 16 2005, 12:11 AM~4215019
> *4 sure i can get it chromed just remmber u cant have bondo on it!!!!
> *


i know that is what the grinder is for and the dremal :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

have you started to make a desine


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=351944]


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Nov 16 2005, 06:40 AM~4215745
> *[attachmentid=351944]
> *


soon


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

grinded for like 5 mins today then i left and got some wood for my display,noe tomarrow i hust got to grind down the bottom seat post thing then ready for bondo


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

damn ur working fast!!! i didnt get my medal tonight but i wil tomorow


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

i mean metal :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah it was going slow when i had to got to your house on the weekend to work on it but now i have my on tools and welder :biggrin:


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

post some pics up then :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 16 2005, 08:33 PM~4220918
> *post some pics up then :biggrin:
> *


you got the camera idiot :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

matt i am coming over to take pics and to help you


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

when biatch?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

tomarrow,bring the camera to school then ride home with me then we will go to your house,ok,but dont forget about the camera


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

ur fuckin crazy what if it gets fucked up... but okay i will do it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 16 2005, 11:02 PM~4222273
> *ur fuckin crazy what if it gets fucked up... but okay i will do it
> *


you mean what if you get jacked then we will have to get it back hua :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

4 sure sla some ****** around then get my shit back yaddidi mean!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 16 2005, 11:06 PM~4222298
> *4 sure sla some ****** around then get my shit back yaddidi mean!!!
> *


 :uh: ok


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: grinded it all today pics tomarrow,bondo soon


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

check his ass billy hes getting outa line!!


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

check his ass billy hes getting outa line!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 17 2005, 11:28 PM~4229746
> *check his ass billy hes getting outa line!!
> *


who?


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 16 2005, 11:06 PM~4222298
> *4 sure sla some ****** around then get my shit back yaddidi mean!!!
> *


this ****** prolly white talkin like keak and tha mac dreezy bitch plz check matthew cheaaaaaa yadada dig yadada meen yada meen??


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 18 2005, 12:32 AM~4229984
> *this ****** prolly white talkin like keak and tha mac dreezy bitch plz check matthew cheaaaaaa yadada dig yadada meen yada meen??
> *


slow down, dont rush its not a race. Pace your self. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 18 2005, 12:32 AM~4229984
> *this ****** prolly white talkin like keak and tha mac dreezy bitch plz check matthew cheaaaaaa yadada dig yadada meen yada meen??
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

got some new pics of my frame and a couple other things i am working on


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hers some more


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

lookin good B!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i am bondoed a little to day but it hasent dried yet,its only ben sitting for 30 minitues,how long does it take to dry?i am going to let it sitt over night then if it doeset dry i doent know what iam goind to do,but it should dry


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

if you mix it right it should only take 20 minutes at the most it should start to set and get a little hard in about 3-8 minutes


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i dont think we put enoughf hardener :angry:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

did you already weld the pice inside of your crank housing


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 20 2005, 07:38 PM~4245470
> *did you already weld the pice inside of your crank housing
> *


yeah but when i grinded it half of it is lose


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

did you make shore to leave room for the bering races


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hey i tought u had a twisted frame 
and ill all looks good for u man could u do me some fenders like that


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

oh ya billy will you sale me that twisted frame or what


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2005, 09:05 PM~4246045
> *hey i tought u had a twisted frame
> and ill all looks good for u  man could u do me some fenders like that
> *


my frame has ingraved twist in it it looks twisted but it just ingraved,o and i am still working on my fender


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 20 2005, 09:10 PM~4246066
> *oh ya billy will you sale me that twisted frame or what
> *


sorry but people over here whant to buy it and i might make it a two wheeler to ride around


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

o i found out y my bondo didnt dry we had the wrong hardedner but i got some new stuff and it worked ,now i just have to sand it :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that frames goin to need some pin striping :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 22 2005, 07:40 PM~4259189
> *that frames goin to need some pin striping :0
> *


 :biggrin: i still need to sand it but i dont like sanding it


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

THATS MY LEAST FAVORITE PART... SANDING :thumbsdown:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 24 2005, 08:20 PM~4271962
> *THATS MY LEAST FAVORITE PART... SANDING :thumbsdown:
> *


me too it sucks :angry:


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

ehhh billy u there??


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 25 2005, 01:26 AM~4272860
> *ehhh billy u there??
> *


what


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

new page :biggrin:


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

ehhh i am going to come over tomorow around like 11 or 12 then at like 3:30 my mom is going to take me to osh and u should come too


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok but pm me next time :buttkick:


----------



## matthew (Nov 14, 2005)

no bitch that takes to long!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 25 2005, 01:32 AM~4272872
> *no bitch that takes to long!
> *


shut up bitch its hella easy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i got more sanding to do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 28 2005, 09:08 PM~4295745
> *i got more sanding to do
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

does anyone now a easy way to sand the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 28 2005, 09:49 PM~4296079
> *does anyone now a easy way to sand the frame
> *


 Use a power sander.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2005, 10:57 PM~4296143
> *Use a power sander.
> *


i ll try


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i sanded my tank and the skirt under the tank and added some more bondo to some spots pic soon once they get sent to me


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

its looking good billy......good luck wit the outcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any new pics? Are you just going to take the parts from the other trike and use them on this one?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2005, 11:25 AM~4333673
> *Any new pics? Are you just going to take the parts from the other trike and use them on this one?
> *


i got new pics but the person that took the pics hasent sent them to me,and i am usesing the same parts and a couple more and iam in the process of custonizing some of the parts  i got the front fender almost done and i havent started on the back, and i am getting some of the parts painted and stuff.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

should have pics later today


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

finaly got the new pics of the frame and my light


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn u still need a bunch of work on the frame


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn u still need a bunch of work on the frame


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i got the tank almost done now but there is alot more to do


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sanded more to day but i had to rebondo one side because it was to low on bondo and had a lot of holes but i ll fix it  gota love the sanding :angry:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 11 2005, 02:28 PM~4383835
> *finaly got the new pics of the frame and my light
> *


you should be laying the bondo on evenly with a spreader or something


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah i got a spreader but its my frist time so i didnt know what i was realy doing :biggrin: but now thats what iam doing


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

wtf is wrong with you man you gota be lying you did not use a spreader on that shit its fucked up hahahahahahahahahahahahahah na just messin it just needs a hella lota work


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i did use a spreader on the light bondo and an the darker bondo i didnt


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

you think you can design some shit like that for my frame?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 20 2005, 08:14 PM~4447760
> *you think you can design some shit like that for my frame?
> *


??maybe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We need more pics homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2005, 10:39 PM~4448923
> *We need more pics homie.  :biggrin:
> *


i now,but first i need to work on it but the weather is shit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

man i havent been on here in hella long ,but my bike still looks the same i havent didi shit to it i kinda got bored of it but i might end up finishing it??????


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

damn fool were you been at foreva


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where ya been?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

man i been at home not working on my bike man i got to start to work on it the shows are going to start to come


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2006, 08:33 PM~4823601
> *Where ya been?
> *


???????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2006, 09:33 PM~4823601
> *Where ya been?
> *


i been at home


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 3 2006, 06:47 PM~4972042
> *i been at home
> *


and????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

my internet has been down so i havent relly got a chance to come on here


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

why dont you get on layitlow no more??????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 3 2006, 07:49 PM~4972057
> *why dont you get on layitlow no more??????
> *


my internet went down and i dont realy know


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn foo its been a while sence i seen u postin haha


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 3 2006, 07:55 PM~4972104
> *damn foo its been a while sence i seen u postin haha
> *


yeah you got any new things for your trike???


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

here updated pic of trike and my new one


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_@Nov 14 2005, 11:13 PM~4207007
> *my bad my pic fucked up here it is again  :biggrin:
> *


nice radical


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 3 2006, 07:58 PM~4972121
> *nice radical
> *


??????? THAT A FULL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i like the new forks on the trike, looks good and the two wheeler looks good too!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

is the green two wheeler the old red one you had or a new bike????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 4 2006, 02:02 AM~4972152
> *is the green two wheeler the old red one you had or a new bike????
> *


the parts are from the red bike lol i swapped parts


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

thought i saw capping. Is a radical 4 or 5, I cant think good right now


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 3 2006, 08:08 PM~4972192
> *thought i saw capping.  Is a radical 4 or 5, I cant think good right now
> *


what you talkin about????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 3 2006, 08:08 PM~4972192
> *thought i saw capping.  Is a radical 4 or 5, I cant think good right now
> *


i thinkit is a full but he made a new desine now i think its still a full custom, his new design looks better i think :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

just wondering whatever class there in there lookin good keep it up homies. How long it take you to learn how to weld?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

A DAY BUT IAM STILL LEARNING GETING BETTER AND BETTER EVERY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

you guys remenber my chrome frame??? well your not going to see it on my bike no more i put a bike together with it and sold it for 130$ :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

this is what my trike looks like now


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

this is the magizne where my bike was in i think it was called yay area or the 916 magizne


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what color are u goin to paint the frame?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

probitaly candy apple red or candy tanderine


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

seein u have the red grips n all go with a redish color unless u are buyin new grips and seat?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah i was thinking that to because i dont want to have to buy more shit for it, but i think i am going to make a custom seat to match it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u gettin the frame pinstriped? or murled


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

probitaly not or just not ant time soon


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 4 2006, 05:28 PM~4977035
> *this is the magizne where my bike was in i think it was called yay area or the 916 magizne
> *


I remember that magazine. I dont remember what it was call but thats Lissett on the right.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2006, 09:51 PM~4983518
> *I remember that magazine. I dont remember what it was call but thats Lissett on the right.
> *


i was surprised my bike got put into the magizine there were alot of nice bikes there and mine was the only one put in there :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 5 2006, 08:53 PM~4983543
> *i was surprised my bike got put into the magizine there were alot of nice bikes there and mine was the only one put in there :biggrin:
> *


That was at thee stylistics show right?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

it was the devotions


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 5 2006, 08:57 PM~4983575
> *it was the devotions
> *


Was it up on the grass? by the Lolistics trike? I guess I havent seen that mag yet.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah it was, there was a trike with a poker theme to it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

here are the pics of my frame sence i started tell now


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i got one side of the tank almost done but alot more to do


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

heres what i did to my bike now, you guys are going to barely going to reconise it, and on one spot i fucked up and grinded to much so i got to weld it, but i like the outcome so far :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

umm it might crack the bondo if you weld on it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i need to redo the back any wayz


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

cool cool


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 16 2006, 09:04 PM~5064319
> *cool cool
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

post your opinion of my frame,if you liked it before or now?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 16 2006, 09:18 PM~5064344
> *post your opinion of my frame,if you liked it before or now?
> *


its cool no bout, but i really like it before,  it brought out the unique shape of a shwinn, now you have to look before seeing it. Ill be honest, put it back.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

This was the best one


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

would look good like this


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

to late already cut it..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 16 2006, 09:24 PM~5064390
> *would look good like this
> *


that would have been different but i didnt realy like the thing under the tank thats why i mostly cut it off.and because i like some of the bikes with that bar missing,later i will end up making a nother frame probitaly next year or later in the year :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

this frame is just for a little bit probitaly


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

just seeing them all together


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

what class would my new frame be in?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FULL MAN


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2006, 04:29 PM~5076043
> *FULL MAN
> *


thanks


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sanded a lil bbit to day


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

your welcome


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

gizmo whats up with your trike post a link if you have one.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.freewebs.com/gizmoslowriderbikes/

I DONT HAVE IT ANY MORE CUZ I SOLD THE TRIKE KIT TO 805LOWRIDERCRUIZER OR I THINK THATS HIS NAME AND GAVE THE FRAME TO MY COUSIN.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

new pic with my cut chain gaurd but iam not satisfied i dont like the desiene but i also dont like the quality of the cut it dosent look good  i ll redo it but what do you guyz use to cut your cain gaurd?????


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

a jewlers saw... a dremel with a cut off disk then smooth it and clean it up with a sanding wheel.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i like that frame an u need to do something like pinstriping on that chain guard to damn plain


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2006, 12:57 PM~5184693
> *i like that frame an u need to do something like pinstriping on that chain guard to damn plain
> *


i just wont to get it all done then ill get it pinstriped or engraved or some thing :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Apr 5 2006, 08:38 AM~5182964
> *a jewlers saw... a dremel with a cut off disk then smooth it and clean it up with a sanding wheel.
> *


thanks gizmo ill try it when i get home then ill post a pic too


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i covered up the holes today the frame looks the same so no need for pics :biggrin: i recut the chaingaurd pics when i like it, still have to fuck with it some :angry: then its back to bondo ant sanding


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i rebondoed parts of my frame no i just have to sand and a lil touch up to it,almost got the front done and the crank part,havent started sanding on the back skirts yet, i just bought a new frame is a schwinn :biggrin: i dont know what year yet.i only payed 20 bucks and it has the tamk welded in already and the seatpost cut out, i have to grind and make the tank smaller they made the tank plate to big.i am not sure what my planes are for thois one yet,but i got some more good news i bought a digital camera so noiw i can have pics when ever i want :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

forgot to put the pics here they are


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

new pics  i was working on it today


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i dont know if i told you guyz about the dent i got in my back fender on the trike :angry: ill go and take a pic youll see


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok so the pic didnt work of the dent because itz chrome and its to bright i tried to turn the flash off but then its to dark so i said fuck it and just took a pic of my og schwinn light i never shown you guyz :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

ARE YOU SONE YET THAT SHOULD ONLY BE LIKE 10 DAYS WORTH OF BONDO WORK


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

almost done :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 26 2006, 09:20 PM~5321351
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


laying frame with out bags or hydrows :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice looking BIke Billy 

what color will it be?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 27 2006, 06:06 PM~5328407
> *nice looking BIke Billy
> 
> what color will it be?
> *


THANKS ERIC :biggrin: I THINK ITS GOING TO BE A KANDY TANGERINE OR KANDY APPLE RED  

I JUST THROW THE BACK END AND THE FRONT END ON BECAUSE I WANTED TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE SO I STILL HAVE MORE PARTS AND SHIT TO PUT BACK ON IT :biggrin: I LIKE THE WAY ITS COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice plans mayne 

i like the frame full custom i like the type that they cut the throaut of the frame :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 7 2006, 05:39 PM~5199231
> *forgot to put the pics here they are
> *


do you have two frames??


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 26 2006, 09:20 PM~5321351
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really cool, by the way, how did you get the trike through your door?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 27 2006, 09:34 PM~5329461
> *It looks really cool, by the way, how did you get the trike through your door?
> *


i had to turn it side wayz, it took two people,i did it be my self one time and i hit the walls :angry: , its better if you get someone to help you


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 27 2006, 09:33 PM~5329451
> *do you have two frames??
> *


yea i have two frames there is a build up topic about the other frame on here


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

once u get so many parts on it u can really bring it inside the house especally with a 80 pound pump on it


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

DONT LOOK ALMOST DONE TO ME


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i just need two finish the frame!!  then when thats done i can do the rest of the stuff i want to do to it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hold on only two of the pics worked all the other ones are old ones i didnt want to post :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i cut a piece off of my conversion kit :0 and i fucked up my bolt :angry: so it dont sit right, right now  i got to get the bolts then it will sit back to normal  the pics are up above^^^^^^ and i sanded of most of the bondo of the back skirts, iam going to have this one guy do it right for me and have him paint it :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

o and one of the pics is all the stuff i took off the trike kit :0 and most of it is not going back on it i got an idea for the back


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Nov 8 2005, 10:00 PM~4168058
> *Frame and welding looks good so far. What kind of welder you using? I'm thinking about getting one to do my fenders.
> *


its a arc welder :biggrin: but a 11o mig welder would be easier when working on thin metal like a bike


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

mines a mig welder


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice trike wen u painting it?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

skirts are still look uneven


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2006, 04:37 PM~5423050
> * nice trike wen u painting it?
> *


got to git all the body work and shit done first


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@May 14 2006, 12:53 PM~5427545
> *skirts are still look uneven
> *


yea they are i was thinking of cuting them out then redoind different ones  but i dont know if i want to do that


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

newest update


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Now this is getting interesting. Are you going to leave the trike piece like that or what are you going to do?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2006, 04:54 PM~5428674
> *Now this is getting interesting. Are you going to leave the trike piece like that or what are you going to do?
> *


i want to put sideskirts on the back


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i might try to finish the tank tomarrow :biggrin: just hope iam not tryered after school  ill post pics if i do it  still thinking of ideas for the back also


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

ooo that reminds me of what i did to my bike... but then i bent one of the back bars and ruined the frame ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 17 2006, 06:30 AM~5443630
> *ooo that reminds me of what i did to my bike... but then i bent one of the back bars and ruined the frame ...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dose any one got an idea four my bike skirts???i need one bad  i didnt work on the tank too day one of my freinds came over and it was hot!!!!so any help would help...  :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so i didnt work on my bike today  but i worked on my garage  so now i have a way better place so i can work on my bike  the space i hed was just a lil spot noe even 5 feet but now its way bigger :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bro we nees to buy some paint and cover up all that shit thats on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah jess was talking about that too


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 23 2006, 09:24 PM~5484228
> *Bro we nees to buy some paint and cover up all that shit thats on the wall :biggrin:
> *


looks good though i doubled my space and some  its not all cramped up now :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok i founf a dead line i want my bike done by "the devotion show" atleat so i have something to bring out there :biggrin: hope i get my frame done by then, o and i still need a back skirt designe  so any help would help right now, thanks


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT for a idea for my frame skirt... iam running out of time


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

what do you guys think about this desine


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OK SO I THINK I FOUND MY PAINT DESINE FOR MY TRIKE, WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WHAT ASLE U PUTTING LIKE PINSTRIPING?
OR SOMETHINKG?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2006, 10:25 PM~5523905
> *WHAT ASLE U PUTTING LIKE PINSTRIPING?
> OR SOMETHINKG?
> *


MAYBE LATER DOWN THE ROAD


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THEN ISTS OK


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2006, 10:48 PM~5524085
> *THEN ISTS OK
> *


THANKS ERIC, NOT GETING THAT STUFF DONE ENTEL I GET SOME $$$$


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HIT UP 83 FOR PINSTRIPING


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 30 2006, 11:45 PM~5524370
> *HIT UP 83 FOR PINSTRIPING
> *


OK IF I GET SOME I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

C IF REC CAN DRAW UP A DESIGN FOR UR FENDERS....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 12 2006, 05:11 PM~5596523
> *C IF REC CAN DRAW UP A DESIGN FOR UR  FENDERS....
> *


for the front fender?? because i got an idea for the back ones already but iam going to see if he can draw the hole bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 I THINK SO!HE DREW UP MY SEAT AND PHOTOSHOPPED MY BIKE!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i just pmed him but hes off line right now, i seen the seat he drew for you its sic


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK....  AND YE4 HE HAZ ALOT OF TALENT! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah  post the photoshoped pic of you bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT  ....HOLD UP LE ME FIND IT.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OK YEAH I SEEN THAT ONE  KOOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 I LIKE IT!....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 12 2006, 05:45 PM~5596657
> *OK....  AND YE4 HE HAZ ALOT OF TALENT! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the support


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO HOMIE NO PROBLEM!JUZ SPEAKIN THE TRUTH!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

This is just a test


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE!DAMIT WERS BILLY AT!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THATS TIGHT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 12 2006, 10:32 PM~5598374
> *THATS TIGHT
> *


Thanks i just didnt know if you were looking for something crazy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

X4!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THAT SHITS TIGHT  PROBITALY HARD TO MAKE THO


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

you painted your trike :0


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Jun 13 2006, 12:19 AM~5598790
> *you painted your trike :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats sic


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 13 2006, 03:34 PM~5598397
> *THAT SHITS TIGHT   PROBITALY HARD TO MAKE THO
> *


Not hard at all, i can sell you a set of fenders for $75US Shipped and all you have to do is cut out your design


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 13 2006, 05:25 AM~5599185
> *Not hard at all, i can sell you a set of fenders for $75US Shipped and all you have to do is cut out your design
> 
> 
> ...


ill have to think of that, what do you use to cut the desine out with???


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok bezzys i did a lil work to day  then i got mad so iam taking a break right now :angry: 
carboard cut out









what it will look like hopefully :biggrin: 










the metal waiting to be cut









i started to cutit and thats what made me mad so i had to stop for a lil bit,  

so what do you guys think of it ??? you think it looks close to the desine???


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bills mad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 06:07 PM~5602633
> *bills mad
> *


was mad!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now that ur not mad u can cut some more of the metal


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 06:10 PM~5602648
> *now that ur not mad u can cut some more of the metal
> *


then all get mad and fuck it up :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ALMOST GOT ONE CUT OUT


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 13 2006, 09:41 PM~5603882
> *ALMOST GOT ONE CUT OUT
> *


Hurry up!!! Oh and uhh post pics. :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ILL GET PLENTY OF PICS BUT ITS TOO LATE TO WORK ON IT NOW  TOMARROW PROBITALY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 13 2006, 04:23 PM~5602394
> *ok bezzys i did a lil work to day   then i got mad so iam taking a break right now  :angry:
> carboard cut out
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

got one cut out









still need to cut it some :biggrin: 









there both cut out but i need to still cut about a in off of them


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did u get mad again?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lol , no i got tired


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 14 2006, 05:18 PM~5608291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good now go clean them up.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i have to cut a lil more then ill clean them up


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NEW PICS TOMARROW


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

HERES THE NEW PICS^^^^^^^^^^^  

JUST NEED TO CLEAN THEM UP NOW


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

looks nice


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

JUZ A LIL BONDO AND IT WOULD LOOK GOOD!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKS ALRIGHT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

JUST GOT TO GIVE IT TO THE OLDER HOMIE SO HE CAN DO THE BODY WORK  I HATE SANDING IT :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I COULD HOOK U UP WIT DA BODY WORK....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

I GOT SOME ONE TO DO IT BUT MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IGHT HOMIE:thumbsup: ALWAYS HERE IF ANY ONE ELSE NEEDS IT DUN.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 21 2006, 08:49 PM~5647789
> *IGHT HOMIE:thumbsup: ALWAYS HERE IF ANY ONE ELSE NEEDS IT DUN.....
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

criminal look a page back


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL!DAM MAN IM SMART! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 22 2006, 08:20 PM~5653836
> *LOL!DAM MAN IM SMART! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ill post new pics in a lil bit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NICE LIL UPDATE BITCH


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 25 2006, 08:57 PM~5667902
> * NICE LIL UPDATE BITCH
> *


YEAP AND I DIDNT EVEN PAY ANY ONE LOL JP ERICA


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

that looks mad krazie homie


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 25 2006, 10:10 PM~5668002
> *YEAP AND I DIDNT EVEN PAY ANY ONE LOL JP ERICA
> *


Cuz your dad did it for you. lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jun 25 2006, 09:31 PM~5668145
> *Cuz your dad did it for you. lol
> *


NOPE WRONG BIKE HE DID THE GAY ASS 26 INCH BIKE, I DID THIS ONE BY MYSELF


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 20 2005, 04:31 PM~4244353
> *got some new pics of my frame and a couple other things i am working on
> *


ey billy is it cool if i use this desgin for my frame?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 26 2006, 01:55 PM~5671282
> *ey billy is it cool if i use this desgin for my frame?
> *


yeah go ahead


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

your trike sucks..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2006, 05:56 PM~5679105
> *your trike sucks..
> *


fuck you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gat dat shit down already.. the cum up with 3 bills and ill paint it for u


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2006, 05:56 PM~5679105
> *your trike sucks..
> *


I AGREE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 27 2006, 06:24 PM~5679204
> *I AGREE
> *


 :uh:  ***


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2006, 06:16 PM~5679160
> *gat dat shit down already.. the cum up with 3 bills and ill paint it for u
> *


i got some one to paint it for way cheaper and hes here in sac, the last time i asked you of much you said cheaper and it needed more work wtf


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 27 2006, 07:04 PM~5679411
> *i got some one to paint it for way cheaper and hes here in sac, the last time i asked you of much you said cheaper and it needed more work wtf
> *


WHO'S PAINTIN UR BIKE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 27 2006, 08:16 PM~5679780
> *WHO'S PAINTIN UR BIKE?
> *


ONE OF MY BROTHERS HOMIES :biggrin: IF YOU SAVE UP SOME ONE ILL SEE IF HE CAN PAINT YOURS BUT I DONT KNOW IF HE WILL OR NOT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IGHT KU.PERO I KINDA CONFUSED CUZ IM GETTIN A MURAL DONE ON IT.....AND I DONT NO WAT I WANT MORE....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ON THE BIKE YOU BROUGHT TO THE "SOCIOS" SHOW OR THE OTHER BIKE???? YOU STILL GOING WITH THE CEASER CHAVEZ THEME??? :dunno: WHAT COLOR YOU DOING YOUR BIKE????KANDY???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 THAT BIKE.AND YE4 IM STIL DOIN IT.I WAZ THINKIN A CANDY RED OR A RED AND GOLD FLAKE WITH A BLACK HUELGA BIRD ON ONE SIDE OF THE SIDE SKIRTS AND ON THE OTHER SIDE THE FIELDS....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 28 2006, 12:10 AM~5680991
> *YE4 THAT BIKE.AND YE4 IM STIL DOIN IT.I WAZ THINKIN A CANDY RED OR A RED AND GOLD FLAKE WITH A BLACK HUELGA BIRD ON ONE SIDE OF THE SIDE SKIRTS AND ON THE OTHER SIDE THE FIELDS....
> *


YEAP SOUNDS GOOD ILL SEE IF HE CAN PAINT OTHER PEOPLES BIKES AND HOW MUCH IT WILL BE.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IGHT HOMIE THANX! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 28 2006, 01:33 PM~5683825
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!
> *


thanks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

need to sand adn bondo a lil more


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good so far


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY BILLY ANYMORE PROGRESS ON THE TRIKE?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

good job cant wait to see i done


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 3 2006, 02:54 AM~5707233
> *EY BILLY ANYMORE PROGRESS ON THE TRIKE?
> *


yeah a lil bit ill post up pics,but i havent worked on it in a while


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ITS COMMING TOGETHER,LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 3 2006, 03:50 PM~5710404
> *ITS COMMING TOGETHER,LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks, um bringin yours to devotions???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 IM BRINGIN MINE IF ITS READY IN TIME.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 3 2006, 04:00 PM~5710444
> *YE4 IM BRINGIN MINE IF ITS READY IN TIME.
> *


yeah i probitaly going to bring the trike out painted or not... :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE!ALL IM WAITIN 4 IS TRIPPLE GOLD AND ENGRAVED PARTS AND ILL B READY


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 3 2006, 05:13 PM~5710828
> *NICE!ALL IM WAITIN 4 IS TRIPPLE GOLD AND ENGRAVED PARTS AND ILL B READY
> *


kool sounds good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4!THAY SHOULD B HERE INA WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

kool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

DID U GET YOUR INGRAVING DONE OUT IN SOUTH SAC????AND PLATING???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 IN LAS VEGAS OR SUMIN I DONT NO..I BOUGHT ALL THE PARTS 4 50 LIKE THAT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how much were the fork bars


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

10.00


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

are you kidin me 10 bucks did you get em already


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 AND NAH THERE CUMMIN NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THANKS LIL CRIMINAL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO HOMIE!NO PROBLEM!ANYTIME!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

I WAS BORED :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 4 2006, 03:07 AM~5712919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIL CRIMINALIAM COMING 4 U AT THE DEVOTION SHOW WITH MY 2 WHELLER, THERE BOTH FULL CUSTOMS  

























JP IT WILL BE A 3 WHELLER BY THEN :biggrin: SO U DONT HAVE TO GET SCARED THAT IAM GOING TO BEAT U....LOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH SHIT!IT LOOKS KU!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 4 2006, 03:12 AM~5712924
> *  SO U DONT HAVE TO GET SCARED THAT IAM GOING TO BEAT U....LOL
> *


HA!U GOT ME 4 A SECOND!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U BETTER GET WORKIN U ONLY GOT ABOUT 2WEEKS!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 4 2006, 03:15 AM~5712929
> *HA!U GOT ME 4 A SECOND!
> *


LOL :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 4 2006, 03:17 AM~5712934
> *LOL :biggrin:  THANKS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 4 2006, 03:16 AM~5712931
> *U BETTER GET WORKIN U ONLY GOT ABOUT 2WEEKS!
> *


i know


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 4 2006, 02:07 AM~5712919
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it looks good like that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^HES RITE U KNO
FUK UR TRIKE MAKE IT A 2 WHEELER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 4 2006, 10:58 PM~5717363
> *^HES RITE U KNO
> FUK UR TRIKE MAKE IT A 2 WHEELER
> *


X 2.U SHOULD MAKE A 2WHEELER AND LET ME GET THE KIT.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 4 2006, 10:07 PM~5717400
> *X 2.U SHOULD MAKE A 2WHEELER AND LET ME GET THE KIT.
> *


ya if you do go with the two wheeler ill buy it from you :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks guys but iam going to keep it a trike, my next one probitaly will be a 2 wheller tho :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 5 2006, 12:31 AM~5717695
> *thanks guys but iam going to keep it a trike, my next one probitaly will be a 2 wheller tho :biggrin:
> *


WEL IF U WANNA GET RID OF THE KIT IM ALWAYS HERE IN SAC  ....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2006, 12:39 PM~5719917
> *WEL IF U WANNA GET RID OF THE KIT IM ALWAYS HERE ok *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 5 2006, 06:14 PM~5721442
> *billys mad
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 5 2006, 06:14 PM~5721442
> *billys mad
> *


cuttys on crack!!!! lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 5 2006, 09:13 PM~5722196
> *cuttys on crack!!!! lol
> *


 :uh: 
:dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BILLYS TRIKE SUCKS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 5 2006, 09:39 PM~5722390
> *BILLYS TRIKE SUCKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2006, 09:48 PM~5722464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT ONLY HAS 2 WHEELS ITS NOT EVEN A TRIKE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 5 2006, 09:54 PM~5722508
> *IT ONLY HAS 2 WHEELS ITS NOT EVEN A TRIKE
> *


SIC IS MAD.
:tongue:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2006, 09:55 PM~5722520
> *SIC IS MAD.
> :tongue:
> *


USALLY 2 WHEELERS ARE CALLED BICYCLES NOT TRICYCLES


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 5 2006, 09:56 PM~5722536
> *USALLY 2 WHEELERS ARE CALLED BICYCLES NOT TRICYCLES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:HA HA HA HA I THINK HE WAS JUZ C N WAT IT LOOKD LIKE......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2006, 10:00 PM~5722563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:HA HA HA HA I THINK  HE WAS JUZ C N WAT IT LOOKD LIKE......
> *


WELL IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 5 2006, 09:39 PM~5722390
> *BILLYS TRIKE SUCKS
> *


FUCK U


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

FUCK U SIC, U CAN SUCK ON MY BALLS ***!!!!! :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SIC N TWISTED IS JEALUS BECAUSE MY TRIKES GOING TO BEAT HIS!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lil touch ups


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BILLYS MAD :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes pist


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 5 2006, 11:02 PM~5722819
> *SIC N TWISTED IS JEALUS BECAUSE MY TRIKES GOING TO BEAT HIS!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: iam not mad or pissed :biggrin: iam trired of sanding this frame


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

man we finish something like that in a weekend or 2


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 6 2006, 03:41 PM~5726996
> *man we finish something like that in a weekend or 2
> *


yeah i only work on mine fo like 30 mins every other day if that.but i need it finish so iam going to start to work on it more :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 6 2006, 03:32 PM~5726917
> *:biggrin: iam not mad or pissed  :biggrin: iam trired of sanding this frame
> *


WAT DID I TELL U!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

broom sticks help a lot in making sure the skirts and tank are flat it also helps around the head tube


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 6 2006, 03:48 PM~5727051
> *broom sticks help a lot in making sure the skirts and tank are flat it also helps around the head tube
> *


what u mean??????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 5 2006, 11:02 PM~5722819
> *SIC N TWISTED IS JEALUS BECAUSE MY TRIKES GOING TO BEAT HIS!!!!!!! :0
> *


YOU COULDNT BEAT ME EVEN IF I LENT YOU MY PARTS


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 6 2006, 05:48 PM~5727752
> *YOU COULDNT BEAT ME EVEN IF I LENT YOU MY PARTS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SIC IS MAD :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 6 2006, 05:48 PM~5727752
> *YOU COULDNT BEAT ME EVEN IF I LENT YOU MY PARTS
> *


lol dam that was funny..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 6 2006, 05:52 PM~5727776
> *lol dam that was funny..
> *


AND TRUE :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 6 2006, 05:58 PM~5727815
> *AND TRUE :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys bout to shit his diapers


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

to late cutty  lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 05:24 PM~5727984
> *billys bout to shit his diapers
> *


cutty and his diaper fetish.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2006, 01:56 PM~5732799
> *cutty and his diaper fetish.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 7 2006, 01:58 PM~5732817
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 7 2006, 12:55 PM~5732795
> *to late cutty   lol
> *


u alredy shitted em?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 7 2006, 04:38 PM~5733581
> *u alredy shitted em?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SO I SENT MY FRAME OFF TO THE BODY WORK GUY SO HE CAN FINISH IT :biggrin: BUT I DONT KNOW IF MY FRAMES GOING TO BE BACK 2 ME BEFORE THE DEVOTIONS SHOW  BUT IAM STILL GOING TO GO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

make sure you say whats up this time.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 08:12 AM~5752469
> *make sure you say whats up this time.
> *


4 sure and if i dont u do :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 01:05 PM~5753838
> *ok
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

if I dont cutty will.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 01:07 PM~5753864
> *if I dont cutty will.
> *


koo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

we will just look for the guy with no trike.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 01:10 PM~5753889
> *we will just look for the guy with no trike.
> *


hey u might find me or u might not depends on the guy :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 01:10 PM~5753889
> *we will just look for the guy with no trike.
> *


hey u might find me or u might not depends on the guy :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 08:12 AM~5752469
> *make sure you say whats up this time.
> *


X 2!!!!SUM PEOPLE AT THE LAST SHOW JUZ PUSSYD OUT AND DIDNT SHOW UP OR DIDNT MEET ME.....SO WE ALL NEED TO MEET UP AT ONCE PLACE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 12:22 PM~5753984
> *X 2!!!!SUM PEOPLE AT THE LAST SHOW JUZ PUSSYD OUT AND DIDNT SHOW UP OR DIDNT MEET ME.....SO WE ALL NEED TO MEET UP AT ONCE PLACE.
> *


we will.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 01:22 PM~5753984
> *X 2!!!!SUM PEOPLE AT THE LAST SHOW JUZ PUSSYD OUT AND DIDNT SHOW UP OR DIDNT MEET ME.....SO WE ALL NEED TO MEET UP AT ONCE PLACE.
> *


i was there i just didnt know what u looked like  but know i know how most uf u guys look


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

just find me and I will show you everyone else.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

KU KU!AND WE SHOULD ALL TAKE BIG ASS PIC!AND RUAL, WE AINT GONNA ROSIE NOMORE OR WAZ UP WITH HER?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 12:39 PM~5754103
> *KU KU!AND WE SHOULD ALL TAKE  BIG ASS PIC!AND RUAL, WE AINT GONNA ROSIE NOMORE OR WAZ UP WITH HER?
> *


She works alot now. No time for shows.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 01:41 PM~5754119
> *She works alot now. No time for shows.
> *


YE4 THATS WAT I HEARD....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 12:10 PM~5753889
> *we will just look for the guy with no trike.
> *


look for the guy with his ears stickin out


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 05:04 PM~5755269
> *look for the guy with his ears stickin out
> *


 :0 :0 
:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 05:04 PM~5755269
> *look for the guy with his ears stickin out
> *


 :roflmao: i already new u was going to say something like that u ***...

but i got good news my trike might make it i just talked to one of the shop owners and he said he thinks my bike is getting painted....i dont know if its true or not but he said the guy has benn wotrking on it :biggrin:  so the trike might make it after all


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 05:20 PM~5755361
> *:roflmao: i already new u was going to say something like that u ***...
> 
> but i got good news my trike might make it i just talked to one of the shop owners and he said he thinks my bike is getting painted....i dont know if its true or not but he said the guy has benn wotrking on it  :biggrin:    so the trike might make it after all
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

What color is it going to be ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 05:23 PM~5755381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


J/P BUT DAM ITS ALREADY GETTIN PAINTED?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thats what i heard i dont know it hes just primering it or if hes kanding it????? kandy tangerine :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 05:45 PM~5755446
> *thats what i heard i dont know it hes just primering it or if hes kanding it????? kandy tangerine :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 05:53 PM~5755484
> *
> *


  MY BIKE IS CHANGING CULORS!I DONT NO Y.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hope to see you guys at the show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 05:45 PM~5755446
> *thats what i heard i dont know it hes just primering it or if hes kanding it????? kandy tangerine :0
> *


 :uh: QUIT LYING KID YOU KNOW ITS NOT GETTING PAINTED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 04:55 PM~5755492
> * MY BIKE IS CHANGING CULORS!I DONT NO Y.
> *


Blue?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 11 2006, 05:56 PM~5755500
> *hope to see you guys at the show
> *


4$HO HOMIE ULL C ME! :biggrin: I THINK.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 05:57 PM~5755508
> *Blue?
> *


NAH NEVER THAT.ITS TURNING LIKE A ORANGISH RED.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2006, 05:57 PM~5755507
> *:uh: QUIT LYING KID YOU KNOW ITS NOT GETTING PAINTED
> *


dannys mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 04:58 PM~5755518
> *NAH NEVER THAT.ITS TURNING LIKE A ORANGISH RED.
> *


Thats not much of a change.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 06:00 PM~5755528
> *dannys mad
> *


ILL TRY TO MAKE THE SHOW BUT NOT WITH MY TRIKE FOR SURE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

why not????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hope you see me ima have big red belt and red chucks and shirt wit a red rag 



















im playin im not a ganster like criminal


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 06:01 PM~5755540
> *Thats not much of a change.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 06:03 PM~5755557
> *why not????
> *


I TOOK IT APART IM WORKING ON IT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2006, 06:06 PM~5755574
> *I TOOK IT APART IM WORKING ON IT
> *


whaT U DOING TO IT?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 06:05 PM~5755565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DONT U THINK I SHOULD GET IT PINNSTIPED?....I THINK SO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

YEAH GET SOMETHING DONE TO IT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i may be at the show too without a bike tho well see


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

put some more air in the tires. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 05:24 PM~5755590
> *i may be at the show too without a bike tho well see
> *


Its a surprise huh?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 06:22 PM~5755586
> *YEAH GET SOMETHING DONE TO IT
> *


X2!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 06:24 PM~5755594
> *put some more air in the tires.  :biggrin:
> *


YE4 I DO!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 06:29 PM~5755645
> *X2!
> *


u got alot of room to do something on it :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 05:25 PM~5755609
> *Its a surprise huh?
> *


ya i may go just to get my kick stand


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 05:30 PM~5755660
> *ya i may go just to get my kick stand
> *


I forgot about that.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 06:30 PM~5755656
> *u got alot of room to do something on it  :biggrin:
> *


THATS Y IM TRYIN TO GET MURALS ON IT.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 06:32 PM~5755682
> *THATS Y IM TRYIN TO GET MURALS ON IT.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get murls of a naked bitch on it fingerbanging herself


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 06:33 PM~5755692
> *get murls of a naked bitch on it fingerbanging herself
> *


fuckin cutty


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 06:33 PM~5755692
> *get murls of a naked bitch on it fingerbanging herself
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

shes gotta be a nortena tho


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 just cut the bird out in paper or something then use it as a stencil....theres an idea


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

it could work  not like it has expensive paint on it just raddle can paint


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul hates on the north side so what do u expect billy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 06:55 PM~5755823
> *shes gotta be a nortena tho
> *


X 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cuttys mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 07:01 PM~5755877
> *raul hates on the north side so what do u expect billy
> *


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 07:01 PM~5755877
> *raul hates on the north side so what do u expect billy
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls never goin to forget the time he got rushed for drivin a blue jeep at the car show


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 06:59 PM~5755859
> *it could work   not like it has expensive paint on it just raddle can paint
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 07:04 PM~5755902
> *rauls never goin to forget the time he got rushed for drivin a blue jeep at the car show
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 07:05 PM~5755908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: criminals mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 07:07 PM~5755933
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: criminals mad
> *


PIST.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 11 2006, 07:08 PM~5755957
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 06:04 PM~5755902
> *rauls never goin to forget the time he got rushed for drivin a blue jeep at the car show
> *


I have seen the way you look at my jeep. I know you really want to paint something blue but you cant.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2006, 07:09 PM~5755965
> *
> *


 :around:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 06:10 PM~5755970
> *I have seen the way you look at my jeep. I know you really want to paint something blue but you cant.
> *


the only time i was lookin at it was street low when u cam flyin into the room and almost hit that pole :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cuttys mad.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 07:14 PM~5755999
> *the only time i was lookin at it was street low when u cam flyin into the room and almost hit that pole  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 06:55 PM~5755823
> *shes gotta be a nortena tho
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: NO GANG TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2006, 07:58 PM~5756273
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: NO GANG TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272868


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2006, 08:13 PM~5756385
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272868
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok i have found out whats up with my frame....hes going to finish up the bondo, then bring it back to me on wednsday,if i like it then he will take it back and paint it or i can finish it the way i want the send it to him to paint it...but i will probitaly let him finish it up, because i dont want to have to sand ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys mad and glad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 04:18 PM~5779129
> *billys mad and glad
> *


iam glad that i dont have to sand it no more :biggrin: but iam bumed because i cant bring it to devotions show  but its all good there will be more shows


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

NAGER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BILLY WILL NEVER FINISH THIS PROJECT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he takes his time like its nothing


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 23 2006, 08:51 AM~5826377
> *BILLY WILL NEVER FINISH THIS PROJECT
> *


ill try


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont let the heat stop u


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 12:20 PM~5827178
> *dont let the heat stop u
> *


its so fuckin hot out!!!!!! iam going to try to finish up wat i started the other day...then ill post what it is


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok it cold down a lil so i did a lil work on the back skirts,ill post pics probitaly tomarrow when i starrt to glass it...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

paint that bitch already :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 07:15 PM~5861659
> *paint that bitch already :biggrin:
> *


paint your bitch already :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

almost there stupid :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 08:52 PM~5862177
> *almost there stupid :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO STUPID :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 




























GOING TO FIBERGLASS TOMARROW  HOPEFULLY I DONT FUCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

are you going to ride the trike???


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

cuz that shit aint going to hold up ure wight ass................j/p........lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NO IAM NOT GOING TO RIDE IT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

trailer queen


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

no trailer :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i did so fiberglass, got half of one skirt done for now :biggrin: tryed the other side fucked up so i took it off before it dreied  then it got hella windy so i just going to try to do the other side tomarrow :biggrin: but i got to go pick up some more meterial :biggrin: heres the pic of the one side i got done today with :biggrin: still needs atleast another coat of fiberglass then sanding :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

messy work huh.. hate fiberglass


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2006, 10:31 PM~5866975
> *messy work huh.. hate fiberglass
> *


hella messy  :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok i went to go get some fiberglass and shit today but the place i when to didnt have any left  , and the other store is close so tomarrow iam going to the paint shop to got get some  then i barowed my brothers sander and sandeed it down some it still need to be extended down a lil bit and more coats and shit :biggrin: so iam just waiting for the fiberglass now, nics in a min


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

no pics right now stup fucking scanner ant working


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wow


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 30 2006, 06:07 PM~5870249
> *no pics right now stup fucking scanner ant working
> *


IT DONT MATTER PROBALLY LOOKS LIKE SHIT ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 06:09 PM~5870253
> *wow
> *


amazing


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

dont u have a digital


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 06:11 PM~5870260
> *IT DONT MATTER PROBALLY LOOKS LIKE SHIT ANYWAY :biggrin:
> *


kinda looks like your bike :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 30 2006, 06:12 PM~5870267
> *kinda looks like your bike :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jul 30 2006, 06:11 PM~5870263
> *dont u have a digital
> *


yeah but i dont have the usb cored for it  so i have to put my memory card into my scanner


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 06:13 PM~5870271
> *:0  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: mad yet???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

is your camera an hp to?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 30 2006, 06:14 PM~5870277
> *:biggrin:  mad yet???
> *


NEVER THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

kodak easyshare c310


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 06:20 PM~5870310
> *NEVER THAT :biggrin:
> *


then my work here is not done!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok i found out what the problem was-my new memory card is broke-only had it for like a month if that :angry: so i have to use my small memory card now  but heres the pics so far :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Looking alright...

Fuck that shit out of the house... thats shit gets every where, once you sand with that shit it stays on you for ages and then it gets everywhere in the house and on you

You will start to get big ass rashes and shit, i use overall's when i sand with that shit. I got glass in all my fingers, i feel the shit go further into my fingers when i type on the computer hahah


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 31 2006, 04:25 AM~5873000
> *Looking alright...
> 
> Fuck that shit out of the house... thats shit gets every where, once you sand with that shit it stays on you for ages and then it gets everywhere in the house and on you
> ...


still needs alot of work


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 09:30 PM~5873005
> *still needs alot of work
> *


Yea i know, what kind of sander do you have... I use a Orbital Sander ( spins around ) tha with some 40 Grit Sand Paper cuts it down real quick and makes it pretty smooth


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hella yeah that shit is hella messy  i did mine out the house i would have got my has beat if i did it in the house (remodeld) i got a lil bit on my arm but i got i off 2 days later hella sticky,i havent got no rashes or anything :biggrin: thank u god  lol


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 09:34 PM~5873015
> *hella yeah that shit is hella messy   i did mine out the house i would have got my has beat if i did it in the house (remodeld) i got a lil bit on my arm but i got i off 2 days later hella sticky,i havent got no rashes or anything  :biggrin:  thank u god    lol
> *


Yea, im not allowed to glass out in the backyeard anymore, half of the grass is dying from the resin, paint, glass, and other shit... My whole house stinks of fibreglass


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 31 2006, 04:33 AM~5873012
> *Yea i know, what kind of sander do you have... I use a Orbital Sander ( spins around ) tha with some 40 Grit Sand Paper cuts it down real quick and makes it pretty smooth
> *


i got a ad sander but i havent used it yet (runs of air)  then i bourowed my brothers sander i think its a ad too but u hoot this one to the wall  i got some 100 grit, my brother didnt have any stronger shit but iam goin to buy some tomarrow :biggrin: (yeah both of mine spin around too) :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 31 2006, 04:37 AM~5873021
> *Yea, im not allowed to glass out in the backyeard anymore, half of the grass is dying from the resin, paint, glass, and other shit... My whole house stinks of fibreglass
> *


 :roflmao: i do mine on the cement on my drive way whith something down,but it didnt work that good i got hella resine on the cement still  and on my trucks hood lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

new up date 


















ozzy this is what i used


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD!KEEP GOIN BRO!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 31 2006, 08:39 PM~5878707
> *LOOKIN GOOD!KEEP GOIN BRO!
> *


  thanks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 08:50 PM~5878730
> *  thanks
> *


NO PROBLEM.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i ran out of resine and hardener  so i didnt finish the out side skirts yet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how you take the chrome off the fenders?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 31 2006, 08:00 PM~5878786
> *how you take the chrome off the fenders?
> *


grind it with a grinder


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 31 2006, 03:37 AM~5873021
> *Yea, im not allowed to glass out in the backyeard anymore, half of the grass is dying from the resin, paint, glass, and other shit... My whole house stinks of fibreglass
> *


I will stick to metal and welding. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 31 2006, 08:00 PM~5878786
> *how you take the chrome off the fenders?
> *


ruff sandpaper


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 09:05 PM~5878821
> *I will stick to metal and welding.  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT SHIT ANT MESSY LIKE FIBERGLASS, WHAT HAPPENED TODAY RAUL???????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

lots of work i bet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 08:06 PM~5878830
> *YEAH THAT SHIT ANT MESSY LIKE FIBERGLASS, WHAT HAPPENED TODAY RAUL???????
> *


Nothing happened.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 31 2006, 04:37 AM~5873021
> *Yea, im not allowed to glass out in the backyeard anymore, half of the grass is dying from the resin, paint, glass, and other shit... My whole house stinks of fibreglass
> *


shit.. you should smell my house when i paint...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 31 2006, 09:00 PM~5878786
> *how you take the chrome off the fenders?
> *


GRINDER,SANDPAPER,SANDPLAST,ETC..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 09:05 PM~5878821
> *I will stick to metal and welding.  :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2006, 09:08 PM~5878840
> *shit.. you should smell my house when i paint...
> *


OK I WILL NEXT TIME I VISIT MY NINO!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 09:07 PM~5878833
> *Nothing happened.
> *


U DIDNT FEEL LIKE DOING THE CHAIN GAURD????TO BUSY?????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2006, 08:08 PM~5878840
> *shit.. you should smell my house when i paint...
> *


or when u take a poop


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 31 2006, 09:10 PM~5878857
> *OK I WILL NEXT TIME I VISIT MY NINO!
> *


umm yeah.. dont show up un invited.. might get hit the the stick


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

o fuck metal... im doin my fenders this way... cus itll be bitchin to carry around wit metal

btw nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 08:10 PM~5878861
> *U DIDNT FEEL LIKE DOING THE CHAIN GAURD????TO BUSY?????
> *


lol, no I wasnt out there in your area. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2006, 09:10 PM~5878867
> *umm yeah.. dont show up un invited.. might get hit the the stick
> *


LOL ITS ALL GOOD....ILL CALL U N ILL BRING MY BIKE WIT ME IF I COULD COME OVER.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 31 2006, 09:12 PM~5878871
> *o fuck metal... im doin my fenders this way... cus itll be bitchin to carry around wit metal
> 
> btw nice job :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH THATS WHY I DID FIBERGLASS BECAUSE I NEW IF I USED METAL IT WOULD WEIGH A TON, WHEN I WELDED UP MY FRAME IT GANED LIKE 25 PUOND LOKL

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 09:13 PM~5878878
> *lol, no I wasnt out there in your area. Maybe tomorrow.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

power full words


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 08:13 PM~5878885
> *YEAH THATS WHY I DID FIBERGLASS BECAUSE I NEW IF I USED METAL IT WOULD WEIGH A TON, WHEN I WELDED UP MY FRAME IT GANED LIKE 25 PUOND LOKL
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> *


It doesnt matter, you aint going to ride it anyways.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 09:13 PM~5878885
> *YEAH THATS WHY I DID FIBERGLASS BECAUSE I NEW IF I USED METAL IT WOULD WEIGH A TON, WHEN I WELDED UP MY FRAME IT GANED LIKE 25 PUOND LOKL
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> *


WAT BILLY UR NOT STRONG UNUF?WORK OUT BRO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 08:10 PM~5878863
> *or when u take a poop
> *


WTF?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 09:14 PM~5878896
> *power full words
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 08:16 PM~5878903
> *WTF?
> *


rauls concided n confused


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 09:17 PM~5878916
> *rauls concided n confused
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 31 2006, 09:15 PM~5878902
> *WAT BILLY UR NOT STRONG UNUF?WORK OUT BRO.
> *


I DO ONCE IN A WHILE, BUT I WOULD RATHER IT LIGHTER AND I WANTED TO LEARN HOW TO FIBERGLASS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 09:15 PM~5878901
> *It doesnt matter, you aint going to ride it anyways.
> *


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

So far so good homie, the bike is looking really cherry.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jul 31 2006, 09:36 PM~5879009
> *So far so good homie, the bike is looking really cherry.
> *


THANKS


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Fo sho


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 12:13 AM~5878885
> *YEAH THATS WHY I DID FIBERGLASS BECAUSE I NEW IF I USED METAL IT WOULD WEIGH A TON, WHEN I WELDED UP MY FRAME IT GANED LIKE 25 PUOND LOKL
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> *



yup and i got thick ass layers of bondo too...


anyone no if aluminum will weld???? i have a wire feed welder - aluminum bikes are like 50 lbs lighter than steel


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 1 2006, 12:31 PM~5882258
> *yup and i got thick ass layers of bondo too...
> anyone no if aluminum will weld???? i have a wire feed welder - aluminum bikes are like 50 lbs lighter than steel
> *


u have to have a welder that can go to a low tem then u can weld aluminam, one of my neoghbors does that 4 a living


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so i got a job for the week so i probitaly wont work on it that much 4 a week, but the next week i should have some money then ill get some shit and finish it up, and i might get some kustom parts maybe if i have enoughf money  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what kind a job.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 03:07 PM~5883271
> *what kind a job.
> *


I MITE GET A JOB AT MORENOS CUSTOM UHPOLSTRY ON FRANKLON BLVD! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 03:07 PM~5883271
> *what kind a job.
> *


roofing it only 4 a week becaus ei dont got my permit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 04:06 PM~5883583
> * I MITE GET A JOB AT MORENOS CUSTOM UHPOLSTRY ON FRANKLON BLVD! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:14 PM~5883609
> *
> *


  MAYBE A DUB AN HOUR!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:14 PM~5883604
> *roofing it only 4 a week becaus ei dont got my permit
> *


DAM BRO UR GONNA GET BURNT.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 04:16 PM~5883626
> *DAM BRO UR GONNA GET BURNT.
> *


lol past the stage now i just get tanned  already taken care us the burn this year  20  iam getting 12 an hour but iam not on the roof i just bring them stuff


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:18 PM~5883638
> *lol past the stage now i just get tanned   already taken care us the burn this year    20   iam getting 12 an hour but iam not on the roof i just bring them stuff
> *


KU $HIT....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U GET ANYMORE RESIN N SHIT?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 04:22 PM~5883668
> *U GET ANYMORE RESIN N SHIT?
> *


not yet i had to go to work today and iam hella tryred now  but i made 60 bucks :biggrin: but i dont get it tell my week is over but by then i should be tripledigigts lol $$$ :biggrin: i still o my mom 20 from the last batch i bought


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:25 PM~5883694
> *not yet i had to go to work today and iam hella tryred now    but i made 60 bucks  :biggrin:  but i dont get it tell my week is over but by then i should be tripledigigts lol $$$  :biggrin:  i still o my mom 20 from the last batch i bought
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:29 PM~5883735
> *
> *


DO U GET IT 4RUM PEP BOYS OR SUMIN?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 04:31 PM~5883744
> *DO U GET IT 4RUM PEP BOYS OR SUMIN?
> *


jerrys paint over here in north sac  and i got some from napa  a hardware store should have it too


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:36 PM~5883787
> *jerrys paint over here in north sac    and i got some from napa    a hardware store should have it too
> *


O OK....IM NOT TRYIN TO GET IT..JUZ WANTED TO NO....IMA STICK TO METAL WELDIN N BONDO....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2006, 04:40 PM~5883809
> *O OK....IM NOT TRYIN TO GET IT..JUZ WANTED TO NO....IMA STICK TO METAL WELDIN N BONDO....
> *


  i was talking to my painter/body work guy and he said if u cut up fiberglass matt and put it in with the bondo and mix it then put it on your bike it will make it stronger  just a lil inside tip 4 the homies :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2006, 04:43 PM~5883828
> *  i was talking to my painter/body work guy and he said if u cut up fiberglass matt and put it in with the bondo and mix it then put it on your bike it will make it stronger    just a lil inside tip 4 the homies  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

iam going to try it on my back skirts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

come on billy more bike building,and less trips to neverland ranch.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:00 AM~5888890
> *less trips to neverland ranch.*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ima tell billy to get me his nose for a suvenier. :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:21 AM~5889012
> *ima tell billy to get me his nose for a suvenier. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I WANNA C WAT BILLY HAZ TO SAY ABOUT ALL THIS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

he knows im playing.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:34 AM~5889079
> *he knows im playing.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i hope


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:36 AM~5889099
> *i hope
> *


O0O0O0O0O!!!!HE MITE B PISSED!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:58 AM~5889248
> *fuck it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:00 AM~5888890
> *come on billy more bike building,and less trips to neverland ranch.
> *


hey nerver land pays good  o u stupid lil kid iam going to beat the fuck out u!!!!!!!!!































j/p :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 2 2006, 09:49 PM~5893128
> *hey nerver land pays good   o u stupid lil kid iam going to beat the fuck out u!!!!!!!!!
> j/p  :biggrin:
> *


LOL U NO BILLY WOULDNT....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2006, 09:52 PM~5893147
> *LOL U NO BILLY WOULDNT....
> *


fuck u too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

U GET PICS OF THE BADGES FOO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 2 2006, 09:54 PM~5893158
> *fuck u too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HA HA HA!U COULD JUZ FUCK MY DESERT EAGLE 2! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0 mi jackson pushed billy's shit in.
poor litle cracker


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 09:10 AM~5895276
> *:0  :0  mi jackson pushed billy's shit in.
> poor litle cracker
> *


 :uh: :uh: that day was fun!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:53 PM~5898315
> *:uh:  :uh:  that day was fun!!!!
> *


 :uh: WTF IZ GOIN ON IN HERE? :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

roc here r the badges i have, i thought they where in a lil bit better condition just pm me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

clean ur nails


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 BILLY!JUZ REMEMBER THIS.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:18 PM~5898445
> *clean ur nails
> *


itf fiberglass shit its hella hard to get off and i just got off work when i took the pic  , i know criminal  eric dont tho :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

where u workin at fool?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ill take a badge billy how much


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

stick your nose in the stink


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:30 PM~5898531
> *where u workin at fool?
> *


He works on your mom 9-5.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 04:33 PM~5898550
> *He works on your mom 9-5.
> *


 for cryin out loud i was askin billy not his second hand masterbate man


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

oh shit fight! :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:30 PM~5898531
> *where u workin at fool?
> *


bernardino roofing (916) 920-0100 is any one needs a roof


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im crank call it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ill take a badge billy how much.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 05:33 PM~5898550
> *He works on your mom 9-5.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:37 PM~5898593
> *ill take a badge billy how much.
> *


ill give u one that say lowrider collection


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:31 PM~5898542
> *ill take a badge billy how much
> *


the black one u can have 4 free its perdy fucked up, and the ones that my fingers r pointing to are not 4 sell, but the other 2 10$ apeice


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:37 PM~5898593
> *ill take a badge billy how much.
> *


4 PETE SUCK......GET THIS MAN A BAGDE LIL BILLY.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:39 PM~5898622
> *the black one u can have 4 free its perdy fucked up, and the ones that my fingers r pointing to are not 4 sell, but the other 2 10$ apeice
> *


anythings for sale for the right price ass clown


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ill get the free one buddy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:34 PM~5898563
> *for cryin out loud i was askin billy not his second hand masterbate man
> *


You know I wouldnt take your job buddy.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 05:41 PM~5898641
> *You know I wouldnt take your job buddy.
> *


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:40 PM~5898634
> *anythings for sale for the right price ass clown
> *


hey your mom was at the right price last week but now she raised her prices


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:40 PM~5898635
> *ill get the free one buddy
> *


send me a pm and ill hook u up with one cheaper and u still can have the black one  but i got to make sure roc dont want both


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:44 PM~5898657
> *hey your mom was at the right price last week but now she raised her prices
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just go to billys house n jack his shit


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:45 PM~5898675
> *send me a pm and ill hook u up with one cheaper and u still can have the black one   but i got to make sure roc dont want both
> *


U CAN GO CHEAPER THAN FREE?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm sent foo


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:47 PM~5898683
> *just go to billys house n jack his shit
> *


LOL N THATS MORE FUN N U DONT HAVE 2 WAIT 4 IT....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thanks billy.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SOLD 1 AND THE BLACK ONE COMES FREE LIL GUY :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:47 PM~5898683
> *just go to billys house n jack his shit
> *


HAVE FUNN GETTING PASS THE 2 DOGS THEN MY BROTHER :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:55 PM~5898778
> *HAVE FUNN GETTING PASS THE 2 DOGS THEN MY BROTHER :0
> *


ill fly over them and come thru ur roof :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 05:50 PM~5898710
> *pm sent.
> *


BULL SHIT  RAUL WE NEED TO PLAN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i have 7 chihuahuas :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 04:57 PM~5898793
> *BULL SHIT   RAUL WE NEED TO PLAN
> *


i didnt send one to anyone. I just wanted to be cool.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:56 PM~5898786
> *ill fly over them and come thru ur roof  :uh:
> *


jetpack that mo fugga!! :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:55 PM~5898778
> *HAVE FUNN GETTING PASS THE 2 DOGS THEN MY BROTHER :0
> *


ILL JUZ SHOOT ALL THREE OF THEM.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

santa?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:56 PM~5898786
> *ill fly over them and come thru ur roof  :uh:
> *


O YEAH I FORGOT U HAD SUPER *** POWERS WHAT WAS I THINKING


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 05:59 PM~5898811
> *i didnt send one to anyone. I just wanted to be cool.
> *


BILLY N RAUL R HAVIN A SECRET AFFAIR....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 3 2006, 05:59 PM~5898814
> *jetpack that mo fugga!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


MR.TARGET ALL FLAMED UP.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 05:59 PM~5898811
> *i didnt send one to anyone. I just wanted to be cool.
> *


  RAUL WHEN I GET PAYED WE NEED TO TALK I THINK I GET PAID FRIDAY ( TOMARROW) :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:00 PM~5898827
> *O YEAH I FORGOT U HAD SUPER *** POWERS WHAT WAS I THINKING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Blue is his Kryptanite.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:00 PM~5898818
> *ILL JUZ SHOOT ALL THREE OF THEM.
> *


BETTER WATCH 4 THE BULLETS COMING BACK AT U! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:02 PM~5898840
> *  RAUL WHEN I GET PAYED WE NEED TO TALK I THINK I GET PAID FRIDAY ( TOMARROW) :biggrin:
> *


$$$?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:02 PM~5898845
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Blue is his Kryptanite.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:03 PM~5898850
> *BETTER WATCH 4 THE BULLETS COMING BACK AT U! :cheesy:
> *


DONT TRIP BRO....I GOT GOOD AIM....ONE SHOT....2 AT THE MOST.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:02 PM~5898840
> *  RAUL WHEN I GET PAYED WE NEED TO TALK I THINK I GET PAID FRIDAY ( TOMARROW) :biggrin:
> *


LONG STORY SHORT....RAUL BILLY WANTS U TO CUMOVER N SINCE HEZ GETTIN PAID U WILL B GETTIN PAID 4 WAT UR GONNA B DOIN THERE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

oh shit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:05 PM~5898868
> *DONT TRIP BRO....I GOT GOOD AIM....ONE SHOT....2 AT THE MOST.
> *


U MUST HAVE SUPER *** POWERS TOO WITH THAT AIM


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:06 PM~5898879
> * LONG STORY SHORT....RAUL BILLY WANTS U TO CUMOVER N SINCE HEZ GETTIN PAID U WILL B GETTIN PAID 4 WAT UR GONNA B DOIN THERE.
> *


NO ITS CAUSE I OWE HIS FROM LAST WEEK WITH CUTTYS MOM SO I HAVE TO GET HIM A FREE SESION WITH HER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 05:06 PM~5898879
> * LONG STORY SHORT....RAUL BILLY WANTS U TO CUMOVER N SINCE HEZ GETTIN PAID U WILL B GETTIN PAID 4 WAT UR GONNA B DOIN THERE.
> *


Im actuallys cuttys mom's pimp.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:07 PM~5898882
> *U MUST HAVE SUPER *** POWERS TOO WITH THAT AIM
> *


NAH I BEN TARGET PRACTICIN WIT ALL THESE SCRAPZ AROUND HERE....CHEST N HEAD IS WER IM PROFICIENT!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 killa


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:10 PM~5898918
> *:0 killa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:09 PM~5898904
> *Im actuallys cuttys mom's pimp.
> *


CUTTY GOT MAD AND LEFT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:09 PM~5898906
> *NAH I BEN TARGET PRACTICIN WIT ALL THESE SCRAPZ AROUND HERE....CHEST N HEAD IS WER IM PROFICIENT!
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:12 PM~5898933
> *CUTTY GOT MAD AND LEFT
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:13 PM~5898942
> *:0
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

weres cutty


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

GUESS WHAT GUYS AND GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!


I GOT A NEW TRIKE

PICS LATER ITS JUST GOING TO BE A RIDER


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

awsome billy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:19 PM~5898985
> *GUESS WHAT GUYS AND GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT A NEW TRIKE
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:20 PM~5898990
> * awsome billy
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:22 PM~5899010
> *pics?
> *


LATER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

NOW


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:19 PM~5898985
> *GUESS WHAT GUYS AND GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT A NEW TRIKE
> 
> ...


ILL BUT IT OFF OF U. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pics now i say.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who needs a Schwinn girls frame?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:25 PM~5899033
> *Who needs a Schwinn girls frame?
> *


PICS?IM LOOKIN 4 ONE THAT LOOKS ALRITE....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 05:27 PM~5899052
> *PICS?IM LOOKIN 4 ONE THAT LOOKS ALRITE....
> *


pm me an email address and I will send you pics.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont get it its a trap


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:24 PM~5899025
> *ILL BUT IT OFF OF U. :biggrin:
> *


ITS DIFFERENT ITS ALL ONE BUT U CAN MAKE IT A LO LOW AND ITS HOLLOW HUBS

RAUL IS THE FRAME 20IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 05:25 PM~5899033
> *Who needs a Schwinn girls frame?
> *


20" bitch frame.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:32 PM~5899122
> *20" bitch frame.
> *


SO ITS LIKE CUTTYS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 05:33 PM~5899142
> *SO ITS LIKE CUTTYS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


minus all the white dots.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 06:31 PM~5899108
> *ITS DIFFERENT ITS ALL ONE BUT U CAN MAKE IT A LO LOW AND ITS HOLLOW HUBS
> 
> RAUL IS THE FRAME 20IN
> *


O OK....U GOT A TRIKE THAT R MADE 4 THE FAT PEOPLE?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 05:34 PM~5899149
> *minus all the white dots.
> *


thats enouf


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:28 PM~5899066
> *pm me an email address and I will send you pics.
> *


LOOK AT MY INFO OR WATEVER ITS CALLED.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 05:36 PM~5899167
> *thats enouf
> *


pm sent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 05:36 PM~5899171
> *LOOK AT MY INFO OR WATEVER ITS CALLED.....
> *


let me go take pics.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2006, 06:38 PM~5899188
> *let me go take pics.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tnlrgjuw
T

u-Qrvxmk whore


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 3 2006, 06:35 PM~5899160
> *O OK....U GOT A TRIKE THAT R MADE 4 THE FAT PEOPLE?
> *


??????????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy i sent it today.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 10:38 AM~5902449
> *billy i sent it today.
> *


ok ill send them out when i get the money


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice work on the fenders billy.

thats the new trike


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 06:32 PM~5905183
> *nice work on the fenders billy.
> 
> thats the new trike
> *


thanks :biggrin: 

and yeah i got it for free

and i just pmed u


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

my thizz face bitches.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

[/B]STOP WHORING


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sorry.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 4 2006, 10:51 PM~5906298
> *sorry.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Fenders are coming out good... Still alot of sanding


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 4 2006, 11:17 PM~5906460
> *Fenders are coming out good... Still alot of sanding
> *


THANKS....FUCK SANDING LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

no progress but today was my last day of work so ill probitaly be working on it soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lil bit more progress on the skirts


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IT LOOKS LIKE THE BOTTOM OF IT IZ POPPIN OUT OR SUM SHIT....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

a shitty job


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 6 2006, 07:42 PM~5914462
> *a shitty job
> *


CUTTYS MAD HE CAN BUILD SHIT HE HAS TO BUY THEM


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Go sand some more... If you get the trike part done in 1 day, ill give you your fender


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OK ILL TRY, 2 DAYS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 6 2006, 11:13 PM~5915906
> *Go sand some more... If you get the trike part done in 1 day, ill give you your fender
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

+ :cheesy: × :uh: ÷  %  §£ :biggrin: = :uh: :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 11:15 AM~5918037
> * + :cheesy: × :uh: ÷  %  §£  :biggrin: = :uh:  :uh:
> *


  u finaly got it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nager!!! :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 11:25 AM~5918101
> *nager!!! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

+ :guns: = :machinegun:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:guns: + ???? = :angel: and :tears


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:guns: + SCRAP = :burn: AND FUN!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 did you get them???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 03:37 PM~5919647
> *:0  did you get them???
> *


YEA I ONLY GOT ONE....BUT IT WAZ THE MAIN ONE SO IM GLAD!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dam u **** whorin up my topic now :angry: 

i got some updates just got to photobucket them now :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whore up this topic as much as posible its nothing worthit


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 05:49 PM~5920312
> *dam u **** whorin up my topic now :angry:
> 
> i got some updates just got to photobucket them now :biggrin:
> *


HURRY UP BITCH.  :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 05:54 PM~5920336
> *whore up this topic as much as posible its nothing worthit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 05:54 PM~5920336
> *whore up this topic as much as posible its nothing worthit
> *


cuttys jealus


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE!BLUE BONDO! :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 06:13 PM~5920457
> *NICE!BLUE BONDO! :biggrin:
> *


thank u iam doing it for my favorite gang the surenos :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 06:22 PM~5920505
> *thank u iam doing it for my favorite gang the surenos :biggrin:
> *


LOL!KOOL....SO U N RAUL GOT EACH OTHERS BACK?SCRAPZ....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 06:26 PM~5920535
> *LOL!KOOL....SO U N RAUL GOT EACH OTHERS BACK?SCRAPZ....
> *


dam right fuckin chapas


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy watch ur back fool


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 06:29 PM~5920560
> *billy watch ur back fool
> *


iam watching it :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 06:29 PM~5920560
> *billy watch ur back fool
> *


X2....ME 2 CUTTY IS ON A MISSION.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 06:32 PM~5920591
> *X2....ME 2 CUTTY IS ON A MISSION.
> *


u guys think iam a sureno?????hahaha not iam nothing, noda, nether


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got ur back criminal.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 06:35 PM~5920612
> *u guys think iam a sureno?????hahaha not iam nothing, noda, nether
> *


HA HA HA!THATS WAT THE LAST SCRAP SAID!THE EXACT WORD$!BILLY IS GETTIN SCARED LIKE THE REST OF THEM.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 7 2006, 06:35 PM~5920613
> *i got ur back criminal.
> *


IGHT BRO!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 04:54 PM~5920336
> *whore up this topic as much as posible its nothing worthit
> *


whore is my middle name, ill do my best. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 06:39 PM~5920648
> *HA HA HA!THATS WAT THE LAST SCRAP SAID!THE EXACT WORD$!BILLY IS GETTIN SCARED LIKE THE REST OF THEM.
> *


 :around: iam freaking out man!!!!!lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

raul came over today and desined the forks and the chain gaurd pic should be coming soon


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 06:42 PM~5920680
> *:around:  iam freaking out man!!!!!lol
> *


FUCKIN BILLY.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 07:06 PM~5920795
> *raul came over today and desined the forks and the chain gaurd pic should be coming soon
> *


WAT ELSE U GUYS DO? :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 07:07 PM~5920806
> *WAT ELSE U GUYS DO? :0
> *


talk shit about u and lil guy :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 07:08 PM~5920815
> *talk shit about u and lil guy  :biggrin:
> *


HA HA HA WAT A BITCH....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 07:11 PM~5920842
> *HA HA HA WAT A BITCH....
> *


isaac is mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 07:13 PM~5920856
> *isaac is mad
> *


 LIL BILLY'S A COWARD....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 07:15 PM~5920868
> *LIL criminals A COWARD....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy is poopin his diapers


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 07:16 PM~5920878
> *billy is poopin his diapers
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 07:16 PM~5920878
> *billy is poopin his diapers
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DONT CRY LIL BILLY.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 07:25 PM~5920952
> *DONT CRY LIL BILLY.
> *


TO LATE. :tears: :tears:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 07:28 PM~5920969
> *TO LATE. :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 7 2006, 06:08 PM~5920815
> *talk shit about u and lil guy  :biggrin:
> *


 your fukd up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

post a pic of the design MR.HARRISON


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

PIC FOO


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

I DNOT HAVE THE PAPER OR THE CHAIN GAURD MAYBE RAUL WILL POST THEM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2006, 06:07 PM~5920806
> *WAT ELSE U GUYS DO? :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 05:29 PM~5920560
> *billy watch ur back fool
> *


 :uh: What are you going to do?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should have took more pics befroe I started.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what project is that raul, and for hu


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 11:28 AM~5925372
> *what project is that raul, and for hu
> *


Its billys chainguard.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 11:39 AM~5925415
> *:angry:
> *


Why are you mad?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cause its not mine :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 11:41 AM~5925424
> *cause its not mine :angry:
> *


If you got $$$ then we can do yours.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how much $$$$ pm me a price.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me show you some more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

waiting


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry, This needs a little bit more grinding and then it will be.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm sent raul. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So far so good?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good raul, the chaing gaurd lookes even better cut out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0 aaaaaaa.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just gotta clean it up here and there.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

cant beat $$$ for that


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 01:07 PM~5925610
> *  lookin good raul, the chaing gaurd lookes even better cut out
> *


NO SHIT......  LOOKIN GOOD!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 01:36 PM~5925883
> *NO SHIT......  LOOKIN GOOD!
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The forks will be done this weekend.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Post up the design of the forks


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dam this trike is finaly comin along


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 8 2006, 12:49 PM~5926001
> *Post up the design of the forks
> *


Not yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 01:50 PM~5926012
> *Not yet.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 01:49 PM~5926007
> *  dam this trike is finaly comin along
> *


I HATE U.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 01:54 PM~5926046
> *I HATE U.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 01:56 PM~5926064
> *
> *


WERZ UR FRAME AT?IZ IT PAINTED YET?ANY PICS?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

still at the body shop, iam going to call him and see whats up, it maybe primer but idk right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 12:49 PM~5926007
> *  dam this trike is finaly comin along
> *


We need to get the Sacramento bikes up there.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 02:00 PM~5926093
> *still at the body shop, iam going to call him and see whats up, it maybe primer but idk right now
> *


DAM WTF?IT SHOULD HAVE BEN DONE!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 02:01 PM~5926099
> *We need to get the Sacramento bikes up there.
> *


UP WHERE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 02:01 PM~5926099
> *We need to get the Sacramento bikes up there.
> *


  

TEAM SACRAMENTO :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 02:02 PM~5926109
> *DAM WTF?IT SHOULD HAVE BEN DONE!
> *


HE SAID ITS KINDA HARD BECAUSE ALL THE LIL SPOTS AND SHIT, AND ITS NOT THE ONLY THING HE WORKING ON RIGHT NOW


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 02:05 PM~5926136
> *
> 
> TEAM SACRAMENTO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 01:03 PM~5926117
> *UP WHERE?
> *


As in up there in quality and shit.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 02:07 PM~5926155
> *HE SAID ITS KINDA HARD BECAUSE ALL THE LIL SPOTS AND SHIT, AND ITS NOT THE ONLY THING HE WORKING ON RIGHT NOW
> *


HOW MUCH R U PAYIN?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 02:07 PM~5926165
> *As in up there in quality and shit.
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 02:08 PM~5926170
> *HOW MUCH R U PAYIN?
> *


FREE :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 02:07 PM~5926165
> *As in up there in quality and shit.
> *


O OK!I GET U NOW....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 01:05 PM~5926136
> *
> 
> TEAM SACRAMENTO  :biggrin:
> *


A devision of TEAM CALI!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 02:09 PM~5926187
> *A devision of TEAM CALI!!!
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 02:09 PM~5926182
> *FREE :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD RATHER GO TO SIC AND GET MY SHIT DONE 4 A GRIP, RATHER THEN WAIT AND U DONT NO WAT THERE DOIN OR WEN UR GONNA GET IT BAK....
:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 02:09 PM~5926187
> *A devision of TEAM CALI!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 02:12 PM~5926211
> *I WOULD RATHER GO TO SIC AND GET MY SHIT DONE 4 A GRIP, RATHER THEN WAIT AND U DONT NO WAT THERE DOIN OR WEN UR GONNA GET IT BAK....
> :dunno:
> *


I KNOW WHAT HES DOIN  HE LIVES NOT TO FAR AWAY I JUST HAVENT CALLED HIM IN A COUPLE OF DAYS  I GOT TO SEE WHATS UP TODAY THO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DUZ HE DO A GOOD JOB?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 02:25 PM~5926316
> *DUZ HE DO A GOOD JOB?
> *


yeah, i called him today and he said he just needs to primer it then he will bring it by  i got bad news post it up in a min


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 02:09 PM~5926187
> *A devision of TEAM CALI!!!
> *


I LIKE TEAM CALI BETTER...NO SEGREGATTING


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok so i ripped of one skirt because it was fuck up kinda bad  now i got to redoe the hole fuckin skirt but this time it will be better  just alot of extra work :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thats as far i as i got today i got tryed , ill fiberglass it tomarrow


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW MUCH 4 THE DIRT BIKE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 05:38 PM~5927608
> *HOW MUCH 4 THE DIRT BIKE?
> *


to much we payed 1500$ and ant selling it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

AND Y DONT U PUT HELLA TAPE UNDER THE FIBER GLASS SO U CANT TELL WERE THE TRIKE FRAME IZ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 05:40 PM~5927616
> *AND Y DONT U PUT HELLA TAPE UNDER THE FIBER GLASS SO U CANT TELL WERE THE TRIKE FRAME IZ?
> *


????what????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 05:40 PM~5927615
> *to much we payed 1500$ and ant selling it
> *


WTF?Y SO MUCH?DID U BUY IT BRAN NEW?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 05:42 PM~5927627
> *????what????
> *


UH....OK LOOK AT OZZYS BUILD UP....AND LOOK HOW HE PUTS TAPE AND SHIT B 4 HE PUT FIBER GLASS ON IT.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah we bought it brand new couple years back i think its an 05 or 04???? but yeah i think i will try what ozzy did his comes out nice


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 05:46 PM~5927657
> *yeah we bought it brand new couple years back i think its an 05 or 04???? but yeah i think i will try what ozzy did his comes out nice
> *


O OK....AND YE4 HIS DID CUM OUT NICE....CUZ ON URZ U COULD C WER THE TRIKE KIT IZ....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 05:59 PM~5927741
> * O OK....AND YE4 HIS DID CUM OUT NICE....CUZ ON URZ U COULD C WER THE TRIKE KIT IZ....
> *


YEAH BUT WHEN I PAINT IT U WONT BE ABLE TO SEE THAT  :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PAINT OR PINNSTRIPPING IT CAN FIX IT....JUZ DO IT RITE ONCE.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

IAM REDOING IT BECAUSE I DONT WANT TO HAVE TO COVER SHIT UP


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sell me that lil motor bike


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:15 PM~5927839
> *sell me that lil motor bike
> *


2000$


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 8 2006, 04:31 PM~5927554
> *I LIKE TEAM CALI BETTER...NO SEGREGATTING
> *


TEAM CALI FOREVER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2006, 06:33 PM~5927965
> *TEAM CALI FOREVER
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

TEAM CALI


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 05:26 PM~5927927
> *2000$
> *


fuckin rip off


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:38 PM~5928015
> *fuckin rip off
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey billy got my badges today.

:0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:38 PM~5928015
> *fuckin rip off
> *


X2.  HOW ABOUT $300.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 8 2006, 07:43 PM~5928727
> *hey billy got my badges today.
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 07:43 PM~5928734
> *X2.  HOW ABOUT $300.
> *


HOW ABOUT NOT 4 SELL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 8 2006, 07:46 PM~5928761
> *HOW ABOUT NOT 4 SELL
> *


HOW ABOUT FUCK U THEN.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how bout i jack it from you


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 07:57 PM~5928861
> *how bout i jack it from you
> *


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 8 2006, 07:51 PM~5928820
> *HOW ABOUT FUCK U THEN.
> *


NO THANKS U

AND CUTTYS U CAN HAVE FUN TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill push u off it while ur ridin it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 07:59 PM~5928882
> *ill push u off it while ur ridin it
> *


OK 

GO TO CHAT AND DONT LEAVE BEFORE I CAN SAY SOMETHING THIS TIME


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

*FUCK CHAT!!!!! FUCK CHAT!!!!!! FUCK CHAT!!!!! FUCK CHAT!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 06:57 PM~5928861
> *how bout i jack it from you
> *


cutty wants to rob everyone.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

be back with new pics in a lil bit going to go work on it right now  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 12:54 PM~5934506
> *be back with new pics in a lil bit going to go work on it right now    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok iam back :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U MESSD UP AGIAN BILLY.....BUT I THINK IT OK..........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the metal for your forks. They should be cut out on Friday, i will grind them on Saturday and I will deliver them on Sunday.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

UR GONNA GET THEM CHROMED 4 HIM OR NO?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 02:37 PM~5935245
> *UR GONNA GET THEM CHROMED 4 HIM OR NO?
> *


No, bare metal. Billy knows where to get them plated.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 03:38 PM~5935249
> *No, bare metal. Billy knows where to get them plated.
> *


 :0  .IZ IT A SECRET?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 03:35 PM~5935234
> *I got the metal for your forks. They should be cut out on Friday, i will grind them on Saturday and I will deliver them on Sunday.
> *


i got a new idea this will be better i will tell u about it on sunday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 02:44 PM~5935288
> *i got a new idea this will be better i will tell u about it on sunday
> *


An idea for what?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 03:43 PM~5935279
> *:0   .IZ IT A SECRET?
> *


the new thing is going to be a secret :biggrin: only the selected will know about it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 02:43 PM~5935279
> *:0   .IZ IT A SECRET?
> *


The forks are not a secret. Billy knows where I get my shit plated. I dont know what this new secret is.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 03:46 PM~5935306
> *An idea for what?
> *


for the back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i already know what it is, i wont tell billy.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 03:48 PM~5935327
> *The forks are not a secret. Billy knows where I get my shit plated. I dont know what this new secret is.
> *


WERE.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 03:48 PM~5935327
> *The forks are not a secret. Billy knows where I get my shit plated. I dont know what this new secret is.
> *


 :biggrin: u will know it time young grass hopper


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:50 PM~5935343
> *:biggrin:  u will know it time young grass hopper
> *


HUH....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billys gona put a sex chair on it that vibrates. :0  

sorry billy had to tell em


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:49 PM~5935337
> *i already know what it is, i wont tell billy.
> *


stop lyin no one knows yet


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:52 PM~5935370
> *billys gona put a sex chair on it that vibrates. :0
> 
> sorry billy had to tell em
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i know what it is billy a bird told me. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 02:49 PM~5935338
> *WERE.
> *


AAA plating. Its no secret.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:52 PM~5935370
> *billys gona put a sex chair on it that vibrates. :0
> 
> sorry billy had to tell em
> *


now evey one knows :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 03:54 PM~5935390
> *AAA plating. Its no secret.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sorry billy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:55 PM~5935404
> *sorry billy
> *


its ok


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DO THEY GOT GOOD PRICES?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:54 PM~5935389
> *IM SORRY BILLY.I LOVE U BABY.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 9 2006, 03:56 PM~5935407
> *ITS OK LIL GUY.I STILL LOVE U MY MAN.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2006, 03:46 PM~5935306
> *An idea for what?
> *


ill just tell u in chat tonight if u r there


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your fukd up criminal. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 9 2006, 04:20 PM~5935530
> *your fukd up criminal. :angry:
> *


MY BAD LIL GUY....DONT TAKE IN THE ASS.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 9 2006, 04:22 PM~5935541
> *MY BAD LIL GUY....DONT TAKE IN THE ASS.....
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave: :buttkick:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave: :banghead: :ugh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok i sold my trike kit today  know iam coming 4 lil criminal and his full custom :0 nah iam jp but i did sell my trike kit today and iam getting me new one soon, my bro is wordering it on monday :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

WHY U SELL THE OTHER ONE?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ALRIGHT BILYY I WILL SMOKE UR ASS APRIL 22 ND IF I HAVE IT DONE BY THEN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.B.K._@Aug 11 2006, 06:24 PM~5950433
> *WHY U SELL THE OTHER ONE?
> *


cause i got a better plan :biggrin: o and iam getting some secret shit coming


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 11 2006, 06:26 PM~5950440
> *cause i got a better plan :biggrin:  o and iam getting some secret shit coming
> *


TOP SECRET SHITTTTT ALRIGHT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Aug 11 2006, 06:26 PM~5950437
> *ALRIGHT BILYY I WILL SMOKE UR ASS APRIL 22 ND IF I HAVE IT DONE BY THEN :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


at the cal-expo show 07?????? ill be there


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Secret shit :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEA


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 11 2006, 06:28 PM~5950452
> *Secret shit :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R.B.K. (Nov 7, 2005)

SECRET SHIT HAHAHHAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

is it done yet


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NOPE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Problem. I couldnt cut the forks today. Its a long story but It might happen on sunday. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2006, 01:27 AM~5952381
> *Problem. I couldnt cut the forks today. Its a long story but It might happen on sunday. I will let you know what happens.
> *


ok


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 3 2006, 03:58 PM~5898345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the white one.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

MEXICANT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

RAULS A PROUD MEXICANT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 13 2006, 10:26 PM~5962686
> *RAULS A PROUD MEXIGOINGTOBEATMYASS
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2006, 11:32 PM~5962712
> *I DRIVE A JEEP DOES THAT MEAN IAM KOOL????
> *


NO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WATZ GOIN ON IN THIS BUILD UP!!!!ANY UPDATES YET?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

NO.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2006, 11:12 AM~5965447
> *WATZ GOIN ON IN THIS BUILD UP!!!!ANY UPDATES YET?
> *


Not yet. Still working on the forks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

now you have a friend in the diamond bisness
shane co in cuppertino.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2006, 12:12 PM~5965447
> *WATZ GOIN ON IN THIS BUILD UP!!!!ANY UPDATES YET?
> *


NOT YET JUST WAIT IN 4 A CPUPLE THINGS NOW, THE FENDERS,FORKS,TRIKE KIT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 12:31 PM~5965531
> *Not yet. Still working on the forks.
> *


DO THEY STILL GOTTA GE CUT?OR PLATED?OR BOTH.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2006, 12:39 PM~5966106
> *DO THEY STILL GOTTA GE CUT?OR PLATED?OR BOTH.
> *


I still have to cut them. Things didnt happen like planned them.  

Billy is going to take care of the plating.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK...WAT HAPPEND?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

iam not going to plate them iam going to paint them

































jp ill plate them :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2006, 01:44 PM~5966147
> *O OK...WAT HAPPEND?
> *


long story


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up with the frame? Hows that coming along?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We already saw that part.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

.

















.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2006, 11:55 PM~5970128
> *We already saw that part.
> *


 :uh:   :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have all the parts for this?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 09:25 AM~5971647
> *Do you have all the parts for this?
> *


no forks  i got eveything but my trike kit and fenders and the stuff your making  but i think i have evey thing else  intell i get more money to get monr custom parts :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

I MIGHT BE MISSING A COUPLE PEICES 4 THE CRANK THING BUT IAM NOT SURE?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

When is the show on... the one your planning to have your bike done for ?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 15 2006, 05:41 PM~5975330
> *When is the show on... the one your planning to have your bike done for ?
> *


SEPT 3RD BUT IF I DONT MAKE IT, THEN IAM PLANNING ON 07 CAL-EXPO SHOW, BUT I WANT TO HAVE IT ALL PAINTED BEFORE THE SEPT 3RD SHOW


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so my painter came over today and was showong me some colors and shit but i didnt realy like any of them, then he came back and showed my a peice off of a car he just painted and its a gray base coat with a purple kandy i think and the final color is a red and purple color its sic. so i dont know if i want tangerine or the purple/red kandy?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 18 2006, 03:08 PM~5996521
> *so my painter came over today and was showong me some colors and shit but i didnt realy like any of them, then he came back and showed my a peice off of a car he just painted and its a gray base coat with a purple kandy i think and the final color is a red and purple color its sic. so i dont know if i want tangerine or the purple/red kandy?????
> *


Theres no purple trikes out right now. Except Excaliber but if your painter can do something good with the colors, I would go with that.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 04:29 PM~5996676
> *Theres no purple trikes out right now. Except Excaliber but if your painter can do something good with the colors, I would go with that.
> *


yeah i probitlay will  and it dont even look purple that much its a dark color from on angle and if u look at it a different angle its like red and shit,ill have to get a pic to show u guys or u can just see it when its painted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 18 2006, 03:32 PM~5996706
> *yeah i probitlay will  and it dont even look purple that much its a dark color from on angle and if u look at it a different angle its like red and shit,ill have to get a pic to show u guys or u can just see it when its painted
> *


when is it going to be done?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

the paint???idk yet


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THIS IS JUST REDICULOUS.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 18 2006, 05:27 PM~5996999
> *THIS IS JUST REDICULOUS.
> *


dont be sad that my paint will cost more then your bike :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

just got this in the mail today :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

54 pages of bullshit, is this thing done yet


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 19 2006, 11:41 AM~6000606
> *54 pages of bullshit, is this thing done yet
> *


almost


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its cah cah


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 11:44 AM~6000622
> *its cah cah
> *


cuttys mad iam getting close to hoppin on his trike with mine :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

9878862 heres cuttys social security number i hacked it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

weres criminal.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

on his topic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

54 pages of bullshit ...ey dumbo are you driving or flyoing to the show?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy likes animal sex


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 04:31 PM~6020235
> *i love animal sex
> i finger bang my goat cause ima lil **** *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 04:28 PM~6020207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 FUKIN POSER.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ITS SHIR TAKIN A LONG TIME TO GET THIS BITCH DONE....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: **** :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

got my frame i just got to sand here and there then send it back 4 paint and shit


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

awesome


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

BILLY WAS UP FOO


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats all the updates..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2006, 11:24 AM~6047874
> *thats all the updates..
> *


u want more pics?????/

ill sand it some today then i think i send it back to him on monday or some shit but ill post more pics later


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I THOUGHT HE WAZ SUPPOSED TO B PAINTING THAT SHIT ALREADY....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok i have a question 4 the people with trikes that have capped off the thing behind the seat post...........how did u set up your trike kit pics will help :biggrin: thanks

this is how i set mine up but i dont think its right but it will work but i want to see how some people set theres up  



















and this is the stuff i still have left over


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2006, 10:24 AM~6047874
> *thats all the updates..
> *


Easy!!!, its not Erics bike. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

where not all professionals :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 01:05 PM~6048283
> *I THOUGHT HE WAZ SUPPOSED TO B PAINTING THAT SHIT ALREADY....
> *


i wasent sure if he was or not i heard some different sjit from some different people..... but i think its going to get painted at my house :0  in time tho,he siad he could and ill probitaly ask him 9if he can so i can learn some shit :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks good man.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 26 2006, 03:30 PM~6048928
> *Looks good man.
> *


thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wait till the fenders get done. Its going to really change the look of the trike.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2006, 03:36 PM~6048950
> *Wait till the fenders get done. Its going to really change the look of the trike.
> *


  when i get them or when i desine them i will have to talk to u


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 02:23 PM~6048902
> *ok i have a question 4 the people with trikes that have capped off the thing behind the seat post...........how did u set up your trike kit pics will help :biggrin:  thanks
> 
> this is how i set mine up but i dont think its right but it will work but i want to see how some people set theres up
> ...


i should of thought of that , that was the problem for me because my schwinn frame had the brake bracket there so it really made it hard for me to put my trike on it would slip but then i had an idea of putting a bolt between the plate and the frame but instead i just scratched the shit out of it and then i sold it ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 25 2006, 11:04 PM~6046148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
   DAM!SICK ASS PAINT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TITE ASS MURALS!!!!!DAM!HU DID THAT?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy just leave the kit hooked up like that i took my metal braket off myne and have it set up like urs


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 02:44 PM~6048980
> *  when i get them or when i desine them i will have to talk to u
> *


Im kinda wonderin how we are going to mount them. I think they will fit in the trike kit and we might get to just bolt them where you drill the stock ones. If we can do that then we are luck. Are you going to use fender braces with the front one?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2006, 07:09 PM~6049884
> *Im kinda wonderin how we are going to mount them. I think they will fit in the trike kit and we might get to just bolt them where you drill the stock ones. If we can do that then we are luck. Are you going to use fender braces with the front one?
> *


AM NOT SURE I KINDA LIKED THAT IDEA U HAD  I HOPE THEY FIT AND BOLT ON


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 26 2006, 07:09 PM~6049883
> *billy just leave the kit hooked up like that i took my metal braket off myne and have it set up like urs
> *


OK KOOL  I WASENT SURE BECAUSE LAST TIME I USED THE BIG THING BECAUSE MY FRAME WASENT CAPPED OFF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 26 2006, 06:09 PM~6049883
> *billy just leave the kit hooked up like that i took my metal braket off myne and have it set up like urs
> *


pics?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

looks the same ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 26 2006, 11:09 PM~6051413
> *looks the same ?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 12:16 AM~6051438
> *:roflmao:
> *


if this *** :uh: would here up with the forks it wouldent!!!!!! lol


iam waiting on some shit right now like forks, *fenders* , and some d-twist stuff

* mean i need most right now


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Looking good...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THIS BUILD NEEDS TO B FINSHED....OR STARTD........


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2006, 03:39 PM~6081555
> *THIS BUILD NEEDS TO B FINSHED....OR STARTD........
> *


got to be patient  iam waiting on my fenders adn i need to get my painter over here to finish up the frame  takes time and money


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HAS HE DONE ANYTHING YET?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

shits never goin to get done


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

dawm homie criminal you be on every bodys nuts fool back off and worry about yours......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK OFF BRO....IM JUZ CHECKIN ON HOW THANGS R GOIN..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

GET OFF MY NUTS!!!!!! :biggrin: CUTTYS JUST MAD!!!!!!! IT TAKES TIME AND "FUCK SANDING" LOL SANDED AND BONDOWED A LIKL BIT MORE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We got some progress for this bike. I will post pics later today. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Billys forks.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ugly ass mofos ............just playing bro they are bad.........


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 14 2006, 02:11 PM~6174399
> *  lookin good
> *


welcome back.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2006, 03:12 PM~6174409
> *welcome back.
> *


 :wave: thank u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is going to be the new lower support bar for billys frame. The moment it is cut out, I will let you know.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

roger kkkkssssssshhhhhh, over and out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that took me a while to get, 10-4


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2006, 06:10 PM~6206188
> *This is going to be the new lower support bar for billys frame. The moment it is cut out, I will let you know.
> 
> 
> ...


  nice 

u and noe :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to bad u have to do all the work to billys bike fuckin lazy fuck billy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 06:17 PM~6206524
> *to bad u have to do all the work to billys bike fuckin lazy fuck billy
> *


You shouldnt even talk.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2006, 07:25 PM~6206569
> *You shouldnt even talk.
> *


4 real.. mr. store bought parts man... :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyones mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn cutty is treatend by avion shit that is crazy never thought that id see the day


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

avion aint doing shit but poopin his diaper


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 07:17 PM~6206524
> *to bad u have to do all the work to billys bike fuckin lazy fuck billy
> *


hey mr.store rauls it just cutting i still will have to weld and do the body work


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 19 2006, 08:13 PM~6206988
> *damn cutty is treatend by avion shit that is crazy never thought that id see the day
> *


??? i dobnt know what u just sayed??????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyones all mad


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 08:26 PM~6207087
> *everyones all mad
> *


NO YOUR JUST MAD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cuttys a loner:rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Those parts are lookin bad dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 01:14 PM~6218595
> *Those parts are lookin bad dude :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 10:44 AM~6155844
> *Billys forks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

SUP TEAM CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

OH SHIT WRONG TOPIC! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 22 2006, 05:20 PM~6226680
> *OH SHIT WRONG TOPIC! :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice homie! yo Billy Those forks looks like they will come out cherry homie on the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Sep 22 2006, 05:49 PM~6226833
> *Nice homie! yo Billy Those forks looks like they will come out cherry homie on the bike :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks, and thanks raul  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what I did in two hours. Another two hours and they should be done. 










We went from this...









To this....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SWEET LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

got my scwinn badge plate twisted thing from d-twist thanks homie


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY PROGRESS RAUL OR OZZY???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 2 2006, 08:35 PM~6293084
> * ANY PROGRESS RAUL OR OZZY???
> *


Nope. I got a problem with the window in my jeep so I havent had time to do anything.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 09:37 PM~6293100
> *Nope. I got a problem with the window in my jeep so I havent had time to do anything.
> *


OK


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey billy...nice build up...them forks look really nice


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 3 2006, 10:06 PM~6294590
> *hey billy...nice build up...them forks look really nice
> *


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

HEY BILLY ARE YOU DONE WITH THAT TRIKE HOMIE I WANNA SEE IT ALL TOGETHER


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 09:41 AM~6295802
> *HEY BILLY ARE YOU DONE WITH THAT TRIKE HOMIE I WANNA SEE IT ALL TOGETHER
> *


naw i ant done yet  next year it should be :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 03:11 PM~6048861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 3 2006, 02:34 PM~6298425
> *naw i ant done yet    next year it should be :biggrin:
> *


Maybe it will be done April 22nd? :dunno:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

ANY PICS OF IT LATLY


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH+Oct 3 2006, 03:35 PM~6298436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets hope :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH+Oct 3 2006, 03:35 PM~6298436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets hope :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

great.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

update in a second.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, finally. Here is the bottom part. The top part is comming tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2006, 08:07 PM~6326444
> *Ok, finally. Here is the bottom part. The top part is comming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


is this going to have cylinderrs ?? i like them billy nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2006, 12:21 AM~6327153
> *is this going to have cylinderrs ?? i like them billy nice
> *


Yes they are. I have to work on thesecond part to the forks. Hopefully those will be done soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 dam lookin good


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 10 2006, 02:14 AM~6333770
> *
> *


I got 16 orders for fenders, there all in boxesready to send, im sending them all out very soon, i should have them sent by this friday or monday, i been real busy. Sorry, Thanks for waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 9 2006, 02:06 PM~6335086
> *I got 16 orders for fenders, there all in boxesready to send, im sending them all out very soon, i should have them sent by this friday or monday, i been real busy. Sorry, Thanks for waiting  :biggrin:
> *


  koo


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup my *****.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

what his white hes not a ******..........


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

****** wtf!!!!!iam not black bitches iam white!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 19 2006, 10:35 PM~6405826
> ******* wtf!!!!!iam not black bitches iam white!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


WE KNOW,WE KNOW....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 23 2006, 09:57 AM~6425205
> *WE KNOW,WE KNOW....
> *


LOL :biggrin: 


I THINK WE NEED A BATTER PIC OF THE GIRL IN YOUR Aviator PUTO


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TALLA TE LA MENSO


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 23 2006, 10:45 PM~6430123
> *LOL :biggrin:
> I THINK WE NEED A BATTER PIC OF THE GIRL IN YOUR Aviator  PUTO
> *


 :biggrin: SORRY BRO!THATS MI GIRL....SHELL B AT THE SHOWS THO.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 24 2006, 08:16 AM~6431782
> *:biggrin: SORRY BRO!THATS MI GIRL....SHELL B AT THE SHOWS THO.
> *


 :biggrin: its all good  i got my own


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BILLY WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS P.O.S


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 24 2006, 06:28 PM~6436319
> *BILLY WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS P.O.S
> *


I SOLD IT FOR 5 BUCKS 
















































NOT ITS IN MY GARAGE STILL WAITING FOR SHIT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: *****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should be getting some stuff done soon.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I should be too, i just have to many things on right now, i only got 2 more exams then im finished school and i can getback to focusing on bikes again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 25 2006, 06:54 PM~6445244
> *I should be too, i just have to many things on right now, i only got 2 more exams then im finished school and i can getback to focusing on bikes again
> *


Are you still in high school? I dont know if they call it something different over there?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2006, 01:30 PM~6445477
> *Are you still in high school? I dont know if they call it something different over there?
> *


Yea its called Hign School here. Its my final year and i got all my exams on, so im suppose to study every day :uh: I finish school on 1st Novemeber, after that i have till about Febuary till i start my job next year :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

any progress on those fenders or forks or other crap???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 24 2006, 05:55 PM~6436076
> *:biggrin: its all good    i got my own
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 1 2006, 12:12 PM~6485726
> *any progress on those fenders or forks or other crap???
> *


Any progress on the paint? Huh!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2006, 08:13 PM~6495370
> *Any progress on the paint? Huh!!!
> *


X2! :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2006, 08:13 PM~6495370
> *Any progress on the paint? Huh!!!
> *


SOMEONE WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF HIS JEEP TODAY!!!!!LOL JP


ACUWALY IAM WAITING ON U FOR THAT TO!!!!!!! :0 LOL


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THIS HAS OFFICIAL BEEN CHOSEN THE GAYEST BUILD UP EVER.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 15 2006, 04:38 PM~6576544
> *THIS HAS OFFICIAL BEEN CHOSEN THE GAYEST BUILD UP EVER.
> *


X2 this build is just sad.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 15 2006, 06:38 PM~6576544
> *THIS HAS OFFICIAL BEEN CHOSEN THE GAYEST BUILD UP EVER.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got this cut out. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 15 2006, 07:38 PM~6576544
> *THIS HAS OFFICIAL BEEN CHOSEN THE GAYEST BUILD UP EVER.
> *


i would also have to agree


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit avion if u ever see this fuk u chosin a girl over a bike shame on u 
:twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2006, 08:56 AM~6638263
> *I finally got this cut out.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 wat is it?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FORK ROUGHT CUT OUT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2006, 09:56 AM~6638263
> *I finally got this cut out.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  looks alright...lol thick shit


eric fuck u bitch!!!!!and it ant forks u idiot!!!!!

thanks raul!!!

fuck u **** that dont like my build up!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

shut up *****. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 26 2006, 01:45 PM~6639238
> *shut up *****. :uh:
> *


fuck you :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:cheesy: THERE AVION


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 26 2006, 12:47 PM~6639250
> *fuck you :uh:
> *


you were'nt saying that shit at streetlow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy is black.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

great...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

new page!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 26 2006, 01:33 PM~6639516
> *new page!!!! :cheesy:
> *


damit, i want a fucken new page NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 26 2006, 01:34 PM~6639526
> *damit, i want a fucken new page NOW!!!!!!!!
> *


yes new page!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eric were fuck are you, you stupid dumb fat bitch!! :guns:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:guns: WHOREIN TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUK U AVION!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2006, 01:46 PM~6639604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

LIL_GUY REPORTING TO WHORE!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

NOOOO MY PSP FUCKING UP ON ME!!! :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

DONT DIE ON ME!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk psps :machineguns: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :burn:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

BILLY IS YOUR TRIKE DONE YET!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

uffin: :barf:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

new page avion
hno: <<<<< avion bing a pussy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wtf is avion?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

avion= airplane cus hes got big ass ears


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Addidas lover?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.owned.com/Owned_Pictures/Painfu...e_Socket_Owned/


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.owned.com/Owned_Pictures/Painfu...The_Ball_Owned/


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.owned.com/Owned_Pictures/Painfu...rate_Kid_Owned/


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.owned.com/Owned_Pictures/Nasty_...et_Dream_Owned/


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2006, 03:11 PM~6639728
> *avion= airplane cus hes got big ass ears
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche avion a havent talked to him in a longgggggggggggggg time..............


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the lower support bar for the frame. I already have the forks cut out. Billys going to be ready for next year. Are you?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

man that lower support is tight gonna look insane in there billy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk u avion
u pussy wooped punk bitch


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THANK YOU HATERS!!!!  


YEAH RAUL IT SHOULD BE DONE NEXT YEAR :biggrin: 

THANKS I HOPE IT LOOKS GOOD  IT WILL LOOK GOOD


ERIC AND LIL GUY NEVER HAD A GIRL FREIND THATS WHY THERE HATING!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 26 2006, 10:13 PM~6642781
> *  THANK YOU  HATERS!!!!
> YEAH RAUL IT SHOULD BE DONE NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2006, 11:14 PM~6642786
> *OUCH!!!
> *


LOL.....IF THE TRUTH HURTS THEN.......


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 26 2006, 10:18 PM~6642810
> *LOL.....IF THE TRUTH HURTS THEN.......IM HURTING ALL THE TIME
> *


whe know billy


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

lol ! billy is she a man ? :0 its cutty huh !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

FUCK YOU AVION!!!! :guns:

BILLYS MAD CAUSE HE HAS 2 DADS!! :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 26 2006, 10:18 PM~6642810
> *LOL.....IF THE TRUTH HURTS THEN....MY ASSHOLE IS BURNS.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 26 2006, 10:18 PM~6642810
> *IM GAY FOR CUTTY.
> I WISH HE WERE HERE. :sad:
> *


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 26 2006, 10:31 PM~6642894
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin: lol ****


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 15 2006, 05:38 PM~6576544
> *THIS HAS OFFICIAL BEEN CHOSEN THE GAYEST BUILD UP EVER.
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

agreed.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

then dont look at it ****


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BILLY AKA B IS MAD.


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

billys fuckin maddddddd


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: whatever


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

BILLYS A ***


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this project went into the shitter


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billys to busy tryin to get his girl pregnat then work on his bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 3 2006, 05:12 PM~6686417
> *billys to busy tryin to get his girl pregnat then work on his bike
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PART IT OUT.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

avion aka billy is a big time pussy 
fuker u disapointed us it was looking alright then u stoped ur a bitch atleat paint it u bitch ass


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics pissed at billy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk this fo he aint deticated to his bike he can fuk his lil bitch i dont care 
hes a pussy and should give this bike to some one who will apricate and will work hard to finish it not like this bitch ass


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

calm down poontang


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why is everyone talking shit to billy?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 3 2006, 07:30 PM~6687543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true.my bike always comes first.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 3 2006, 10:20 PM~6688283
> *Why is everyone talking shit to billy?
> *


ITS ENCOURAGEMENT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys are all stupid. Billy is waiting on me to make his forks and do the lower bar for his frame. Im the one holding up the topic. If your going to blame someone then blame me. Billys using his time wisely right now cause when he gets cold hes got someone to keep him warm.  


SO EVERYONE STFU!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK THIS BUILD UP DESERVES A NEW THREAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2006, 07:42 PM~6694428
> *You guys are all stupid. Billy is waiting on me to make his forks and do the lower bar for his frame. Im the one holding up the topic. If your going to blame someone then blame me.
> SO EVERYONE STFU!!!!!
> *


 low blow


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> WTF!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hes referin hes got a bitch :tear: 
ur my bitch lil guy :rofl: dont worry papi gots u :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HES GOT A GIRL AND YOU LOSERS DONT!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: we kno fuk it atleast we love our bikes :rofl:


































but serously i really need a girl


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2006, 07:56 PM~6694524
> *HES GOT A GIRL AND YOU LOSERS DONT!!!!!
> *


look whos talking :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 4 2006, 07:26 PM~6694647
> *look whos talking  :0
> *


I dont have your problem.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 4 2006, 06:52 PM~6694500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR ACTING LIKE I GIVE A FUCK!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 4 2006, 07:26 PM~6694647
> *look whos talking  :0
> *


 :0 BURN!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lil guys cold.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 4 2006, 08:04 PM~6694872
> *:0 BURN!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2006, 08:04 PM~6694873
> *lil guys cold.
> *


RAUL IS PIST!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lil guy is my bitch
:rofl:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

I HAD A TALK WIT BILLY THE OTHER DAY N HE SAID HIS GIRLFRIEND DONT LET IHM GET IN THE INTERNET FOR A LONG TIME AND DAT HIS WHOOPED TOO :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 4 2006, 08:19 PM~6694981
> *lil guy is my bitch
> :rofl:
> *


FUCK YOU PINCHE JOTO!!!!



IF ANYTHING YOUR MY BITCH. :cheesy:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 5 2006, 06:28 AM~6696641
> *FUCK YOU PINCHE JOTO!!!!
> IF ANYTHING YOUR MY BITCH. :cheesy:
> *


dont fight you know you both my bitches........ :biggrin: hahahahaahah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 5 2006, 11:01 AM~6698311
> *dont fight you know you both my bitches........ :biggrin: hahahahaahah
> *


all yall sum bitches for callin each other bitches


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2006, 07:42 PM~6694428
> *You guys are all stupid. Billy is waiting on me to make his forks and do the lower bar for his frame. Im the one holding up the topic. If your going to blame someone then blame me. Billys using his time wisely right now cause when he gets cold hes got someone to keep him warm.
> 
> HES GOT A GIRL AND YOU LOSERS DONT!!!!!
> *


true true!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk u avion u thinkur the shit cus u gots a bitch u can go shuve her up ur ass i dont care :rolf:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM EATING A CALIFORNIA BURRITO 4RUM OSCARS..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Dec 6 2006, 04:27 PM~6709336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: his girlfriend is AVIONETA. :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: avioneta lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK KIDS THATS ENUF..SETTLE DOWN..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 6 2006, 05:03 PM~6709603
> *OK KIDS THATS ENUF..SETTLE DOWN..
> *


HELL NO WE WONT GO!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 6 2006, 06:06 PM~6709630
> *HELL NO WE WONT GO!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:guns: no fuk billy :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 11 2005, 11:39 PM~4190658
> *the welding should be done tomorrow but the bondo and paint?????before next year,it should be ready for the shows :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 6 2006, 05:11 PM~6709644
> *:twak: NOW. :biggrin:
> *


WHO ARE YOU DEFENDING!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 6 2006, 06:15 PM~6709670
> *
> *


i have to see this to belive


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 6 2006, 05:15 PM~6709670
> *
> *


thats from last year.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 6 2006, 06:15 PM~6709672
> *WHO ARE YOU DEFENDING!!!!
> *


NOBODY.Y


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 6 2006, 06:21 PM~6709712
> *thats from last year.
> *


YEA..PERY SHITY.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 6 2006, 05:22 PM~6709728
> *NOBODY.Y
> *


i thought you were defending billy. 

i was gona be mad if you were.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

you girls are some crybabys!!!!! worse then my girl u ****


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

UH OH!BILLY'S HERE HES GONNA GET GHETTO ON U GUYS.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 6 2006, 06:37 PM~6709814
> *UH OH!BILLY'S HERE HES GONNA GET GHETTO ON U GUYS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

WANT SOME COME GET SOME!!!! IM HERE READY TO BATTLE! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 6 2006, 05:59 PM~6709981
> *WANT SOME COME GET SOME!!!! IM HERE READY TO BATTLE! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2006, 06:27 PM~6710197
> *:uh:
> *


rauls cold.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 6 2006, 06:59 PM~6709981
> *WANT SOME COME GET SOME!!!! IM HERE READY TO BATTLE! :cheesy:
> *


POKEMON?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 7 2006, 08:29 AM~6713806
> *POKEMON?
> *


YEA FOO. GOT MY MY HOLOGRAFIC CARDS LAID OUT.  
want to batle.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i gots my venasouar and charizard ready 2 
and my blains arkanine tah atacks 120 with flam trhower


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 7 2006, 07:42 PM~6718511
> *i gots my venasouar and charizard ready 2
> and my blains arkanine tah atacks 120 with flam trhower
> *


mew2 go


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk taht lugia fuk him up hes more power full then mew2 or mew


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 7 2006, 09:09 PM~6718736
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck the topic starter.. and the 2nd to last poster


and the poster after me


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 7 2006, 08:00 PM~6718660
> *fuk taht lugia fuk him up hes more power full then mew2 or  mew
> *


fuck the poster before me


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

BUILD A FREAKIN BIKE AND STOP WHORING YOUR LIKE A TWO YEAR OLD


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BILLY IS LOST.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

just build it joto.................


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SELLL ITTTTTTTTT


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

67 pages of complete shit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 12 2006, 11:20 AM~6747151
> *just build it joto.................
> *


i cant smart one iam waitng 4 shit!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck u asshole


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 12 2006, 07:20 PM~6750659
> *fuck u asshole
> *


thats the spirit.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: AHAHAHHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin cunt face puta


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2006, 07:57 PM~6750890
> *...
> *


there goes the glasses. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

so i was talking to my shop teacher today and he said that i can bring my frame in and finish it..but next sumester...so yeah :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 13 2006, 04:36 PM~6756631
> *so i was talking to my shop teacher today and he said that i can bring my frame in and finish it..but next sumester...so yeah :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2006, 07:31 PM~6757077
> *
> *


thanks 4 the support....  


i think your the only one left.....


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

and me............


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 13 2006, 10:43 PM~6757994
> *and me............
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 13 2006, 09:43 PM~6757994
> *and me............
> *


and me.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 13 2006, 09:43 PM~6757994
> *and me............
> *


and me.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 13 2006, 05:36 PM~6756631
> *so i was talking to my shop teacher today and he said that i can bring my frame in and finish it..but next sumester...so yeah :biggrin:
> *


JANUARY?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

3 WEEKS


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

yes thats what i like to hear something about your frame lets talk about that instead of bitching you face off at each other....muchbetter


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

looking good lil bro


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 15 2006, 06:10 PM~6767375
> *3 WEEKS
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 15 2006, 05:10 PM~6767375
> *3 WEEKS
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 19 2006, 08:13 PM~6788187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Guess what?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THREE WEEKS ARE UP..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 05:32 PM~6865145
> *Guess what?
> *


billys gay? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got this done. :biggrin: Now billy can finish his frame.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 30 2006, 06:08 PM~6865392
> *:worship:
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 30 2006, 06:10 PM~6865410
> *  hno:
> *


you will see him at the LRM SF show.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 07:08 PM~6865395
> *
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 06:35 PM~6865513
> *you will see him at the LRM SF show.
> *


NO SHIT!!! I THOUGHT IT WAS CANCELLED. :0 :cheesy: whats the date?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2006, 07:00 PM~6865658
> *NO SHIT!!! I THOUGHT IT WAS CANCELLED. :0  :cheesy:  whats the date?
> *


Aug. 26
San Mateo
San Mateo County Expo Center


Hopefully all our new projects will be there. 

Mine
Billy's
76 Schwinn
ROC's
Bad News
etc...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 07:03 PM~6865671
> *Aug. 26
> San Mateo
> San Mateo County Expo Center
> ...


i dont know about mine raul. i still need paint-pinstriping, parts,engraving,chrome. i need to get in bike mode to acomplish that but i might be able to make it, not sure.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2006, 08:09 PM~6865705
> *i dont know about mine raul. i still need paint-pinstriping, parts,engraving,chrome. i need to get in bike mode to acomplish that but i might be able to make it, not sure.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2006, 07:09 PM~6865705
> *i dont know about mine raul. i still need paint-pinstriping, parts,engraving,chrome. i need to get in bike mode to acomplish that but i might be able to make it, not sure.
> *


The rest of Team Cali is going to step it up and make sure we represent out there.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 07:38 PM~6865834
> *The rest of Team Cali is going to step it up and make sure we represent out there.
> *


it would be cool if we had the team cali builds next to each other at the show.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 30 2006, 07:36 PM~6865825
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


fine wine takes time.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 08:38 PM~6865834
> *The rest of Team Cali is going to step it up and make sure we represent out there.
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sweet found the part under the mat today but didnt work on it iam to lazy hahahhaha :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:20 PM~6872162
> *  sweet found the part under the mat today but didnt work on it iam to lazy hahahhaha :biggrin:
> *


good luck on the build.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:20 PM~6872162
> *  sweet found the part under the mat today but didnt work on it iam to lazy hahahhaha :biggrin:
> *


Im glad no one stold it. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I ALMOST DID.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Dec 31 2006, 07:49 PM~6872749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  glad to still hear the incurgement :biggrin: sorry 4 the spelling


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

any pics of it with the new bar? does it fit?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 09:20 PM~6873186
> *any pics of it with the new bar? does it fit?
> *































I THINK I NEED TO DO A LIL AJUSTING TO IT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THE TANK IS ALL GRINDED DOWN KNOW......BUT I FORGOT I DIDNT HAVE ANY WIRE 4 MY WELDER SO I CAN WELD UP THE DOWNBARE YET.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 3 2007, 08:15 PM~6896714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

The rest should be coming up soon. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2007, 09:18 PM~6896751
> *
> 
> The rest should be coming up soon.  :biggrin:
> *


KOO IF U GET IT HER FAST ENOUGH I CAN GET IT CHROMED 4 FREE :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 3 2007, 08:21 PM~6896783
> *KOO IF U GET IT HER FAST ENOUGH I CAN GET IT CHROMED 4 FREE :0
> *


word?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2007, 09:22 PM~6896792
> *word?
> *


YEAP...IAM GETTING THE CHAIN GAURD DONE 4 FREE.....GO TO CHAT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok...i cant sleep so i was bord and got it to stand up by its self so i snaped some pics 4 u guys.......on one of them u can see rauls writing..{that wasent done one purpose i put it on the comp and u can hella read it so i was like fuck it}......at frist i wasent to sure if i liked it but know i realy like it and cant wait tell its finished with all the parts on and paint.....so heres the pics...only a couple  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks good billy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:47 AM~6900497
> *looks good billy. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

damn billy looks good man ! i need to hurry up ! so i can catch up !


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i cant weld in the bar intell i get wire 4 my welder or use someones elses welder...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 4 2007, 03:07 AM~6899252
> *ok...i cant sleep so i was bord and got it to stand up by its self so i snaped some pics 4 u guys.......on one of them u can see rauls writing..{that wasent done one purpose i put it on the comp and u can hella read it so i was like fuck it}......at frist i wasent to sure if i liked it but know i realy like it and cant wait tell its finished with all the parts on and paint.....so heres the pics...only a couple   :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice build billy should come out sweet


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 3 2007, 09:15 PM~6896714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pinchie raul leavin love letters on his bike parts to billy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 09:26 AM~6910101
> *pinchie raul leavin love letters on his bike parts to billy
> *


thats why no one likes you here cause you talk shit, you dont talk shit to me carshows instead you trying to be buddys. but behind the computer you talk hella shit,but you dont do it in person. dam e-thug.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 BUSTED CUTTY OUT.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:29 AM~6910707
> *thats why no one likes you here cause you talk shit, you dont talk shit to me carshows instead you trying to be buddys. but behind the computer you talk hella shit,but you dont do it in person. dam e-thug.
> *


go lick a dick :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2007, 10:42 AM~6910831
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 BUSTED CUTTY OUT.
> *


had too.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:46 AM~6910867
> *had too.
> *


 :dunno: SO MUCH 4 UR PINSTRIPPING..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 10:44 AM~6910852
> *go lick a dick  :uh:
> *


why you getting mad. cause it true and you know it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2007, 10:47 AM~6910879
> *:dunno: SO MUCH 4 UR PINSTRIPPING..
> *


fuck it. his pinstriping looks like he did it blind folded.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:50 AM~6910910
> *fuck it. his pinstriping looks like he did it blind folded.
> *


 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thnaks eveyone thats supporting me


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO PROBLEM.BILLY AKA B


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 5 2007, 11:51 AM~6911484
> * thnaks eveyone thats supporting me
> *


every one here supports you.just not cutty.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sorry for messing up your topic billy.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SHIT HAPPENS.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 10:50 AM~6910910
> *fuck it. his pinstriping looks like he did it blind folded.
> *


send it to curlys pinstriping


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 5 2007, 03:37 PM~6912796
> *send it to curlys pinstriping
> *


LOCATION?WORK?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2007, 02:38 PM~6912803
> *LOCATION?WORK?
> *


orange county sponser of THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB 
ill try to find some pics of his work


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

offcoarse cremator


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:50 AM~6910910
> *fuck it. his pinstriping looks like he did it blind folded.
> *


your engraving looks like u did it blind folded :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:04 PM~6913020
> *your engraving looks like u did it blind folded :uh:
> *


at least i can do straight lines not like your wack ass crooked striping.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 04:10 PM~6913067
> *at least i can do straight lines not like your wack ass crooked striping.
> *


whatever i got people wanting shit done so think what u want :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:11 PM~6913077
> *whatever i got people wanting shit done so think what u want :uh:
> *


looks like you realy need the money for the sex change.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

why dont u stop fuckin up other topics like u did in team cali


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:17 PM~6913133
> *why dont u stop fuckin up other topics like u did in team cali
> *


fuck you always start you lil bitch. acting all hard behind the computer you fucken e-thug.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Jan 5 2007, 03:17 PM~6913133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 04:25 PM~6913203
> *fuck you always start you lil bitch. acting all hard behind the computer you fucken e-thug.
> *


ya right ur the e thug with ur period bullets :uh: fuckin ***


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just becuse u have a girl now makes u hard core huh fucktard


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:30 PM~6913250
> *just becuse u have a girl now makes u hard core huh fucktard
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

why dont u guys just start a bull shit topic n leave this n other topics alone


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tell that to lil guy he fuckes up everytopic posted


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i aint no e-thug if you were my age i woulda fucked you up.

you were trying to be my friend at streetlow you *****.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 04:33 PM~6913283
> *i aint no e-thug if you were my age i woulda fucked you up.
> 
> you were trying to be my friend at streetlow you *****.
> *


actully u was on my nuts bitch tryin to help take down my stuff :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:32 PM~6913274
> *tell that to lil guy he fuckes up everytopic posted
> *


im realy close to giving you a right one to the jaw so dont test me.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 04:37 PM~6913323
> *im realy close to giving you a right one to the jaw so dont test me.
> *


u couldnt even reach my jaw kid


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:34 PM~6913295
> *actully u was on my nuts bitch tryin to help take down my stuff  :uh:
> *


i wasnt on your nuts bitch. 

in person you kissing ass but behind the screen your hardcore. talk shit to me in person if your not scared *****.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 03:40 PM~6913341
> *i wasnt on your nuts bitch.
> 
> in person you kissing ass but behind the screen your hardcore. talk shit to me in person if your not scared *****.
> *


ey guey calmate i callate ya dejalo just take care of it at a show


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:38 PM~6913332
> *u couldnt even reach my jaw kid
> *


you always on my dick.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

e thugin


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im done talkin to ur little kid ass ..go back to school


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i aint on noones dick but i can name alot that your on


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i would go on but i dont want to keep fucking up my homies topic.

sorry billy.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:42 PM~6913362
> *im done talkin to ur little kid ass ..go back to school
> *


learn how to build a bike then talk to me.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

why dont u instead of havin others build it ***


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:42 PM~6913369
> *i aint on noones dick but i can name alot that your on
> *


i know your moms on mine.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:46 PM~6913413
> *why dont u instead of havin others build it ***
> *


shut up with your flea market parts.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont talk to ur daddy like that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 04:47 PM~6913426
> *shut up with your flea market parts.
> *


look at you tryin to buy them parts from me dumbass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:48 PM~6913430
> *dont talk to ur daddy like that
> *


your the 4O year old virgin.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

see know u know how u was born


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:49 PM~6913440
> *look at you tryin to buy them parts from me  dumbass
> *


shut the fuck up well let the judge decide that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:51 PM~6913464
> *see know u know how u was born
> *


shut up before i give you a new lil brother.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 04:53 PM~6913476
> *shut up before i give you a hickie.
> *


fuckin gay bitch :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy im realy sorry for messing up your topic.

cutty gona make it up too you and suck you up.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 04:56 PM~6913492
> *billy im realy sorry for messing up your topic.
> 
> im gona make it up too you and suck you up.
> *


***


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:55 PM~6913490
> *fuckin gay bitch :uh:
> *


tell me that a carshow foo.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

flea market sponsor cutty must be nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fuck all this other shit and get to work Billy.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I GOTTA FRESH CUT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2007, 07:12 PM~6914859
> *I GOTTA FRESH CUT.
> *


get a bandaid foo.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2007, 08:23 PM~6914954
> *get a bandaid foo.
> *


HAIRCUT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2007, 07:33 PM~6915024
> *HAIRCUT.
> *


ok and?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## bandido (Jan 6, 2007)

build looks good.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOK ITS CUTTY N LIL GUY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 6 2007, 12:11 AM~6917522
> *LOOK ITS CUTTY N LIL GUY
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2007, 08:11 PM~6914855
> *Fuck all this other shit and get to work Billy.
> 
> 
> ...



ok eveyone stop whoreing my topic bring it to chat or something.....

thansk raul.... i got the wire 4 my welder lastnight so iam gona go fuck with it in a lil bit and ill have pics to show yall....



NO MORE WHORING!!!! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 6 2007, 01:32 PM~6920162
> *ok eveyone stop whoreing my topic bring it to chat or something.....
> 
> thansk raul.... i got the wire 4 my welder lastnight so iam gona go fuck with it in a lil bit and ill have pics to show yall....
> ...


i said sorry


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok i didnt do shit butput the wire into the welder....so maybe tamarow ill do it??


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAMIT BILLY.. :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

b you need to get to work with the welder i need that wire back by next weekend for my fenders bro :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

got new pics post them in a min


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok heresa the new pics!!! :biggrin: 

















the kickstand thing...










cut it in half.....


















chopped it off.... :0 










just sitting there..




























welded and grinded and sanded with 150 grit...... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lil niga


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one every one left ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 7 2007, 06:12 PM~6928145
> *ok heresa the new pics!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 13 2007, 11:44 AM~6977970
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up billy? Anything new? Get a pic of the frame with the chainguard on it. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

are you guys still using the fenders you bought from ozzy ? and what else is left billy ?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 13 2007, 01:52 PM~6978617
> *are you guys still using the fenders you bought from ozzy ? and what else is left billy ?
> *


he never got them


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2007, 01:00 PM~6978047
> *Whats up billy? Anything new? Get a pic of the frame with the chainguard on it.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i havent did nothing it still need s to weld the the kickstand thing...if i ever get the other 2 fenders from ozzy ill use them....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 21 2007, 02:54 PM~7046758
> *i havent did nothing it still need s to weld the the kickstand thing...if i ever get the other 2 fenders from ozzy ill use them....
> *


well work on it cause Im working on the rest right now.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

MY ***** BILLY GAVE UP ON HIS PROJECT ..... ......


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

really? damn


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WATA LAME..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NAW I DIDNT GIVE UP ON IT, I JUST TOOK A WINTER BRAKE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 14 2007, 11:20 PM~7692220
> *NAW I DIDNT GIVE UP ON IT, I JUST TOOK A WINTER BRAKE :biggrin:
> *


Damn this build is still kicking LMAO
whens it gonna be done :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 09:21 PM~7692227
> *Damn this build is still kicking LMAO
> whens it gonna be done  :biggrin:
> *


shit i dont know...lol maybe when im get a job...lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any word on this build up? or did he give up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

fortysevenple post :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy ears flew away in his trike. dam avion.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy ears flew away in his trike. dam avion.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 23 2008, 04:46 PM~10013616
> *fortysevenple post :biggrin:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 23 2008, 04:55 PM~10013695
> *what happened?
> *


?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sold for 400$


i needed money for my car and shet...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 13 2008, 10:38 PM~11855392
> *sold for 400$
> i needed money for my STD and shet...
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i needed money for my car and my daughter..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

avioooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnn


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2008, 11:02 AM~11858432
> *avioooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnn
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

dammm  but hey some things come first


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When are we starting on the next one? :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2008, 03:43 PM~11861306
> *When are we starting on the next one?  :biggrin:
> *


lol i was thinking of making one for mi daughter slowly


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2008, 03:41 PM~11861276
> *dammm    but hey some things come first
> *


yeap


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=7087755

heres my new project..lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

owned


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 12:54 AM~11861429
> *owned
> *


i saw you was watching the topic and knew that you was gonna post that up :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------

